# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [Vaporware] Simili RPG

## Molina

Entre le confinement et le chômage, j'avais un peu plus de temps que prévu pour continuer mon jeu. Et il a pris un coup de boost insoupçonné depuis ces dernières semaines. C'est un projet vraiment perso, je pense qu'à  part moi, ma compagne et peut-être mes neveux, je ne compte pas vraiment le diffuser. D'ailleurs, il n'a pas de nom, à part RPG-Assis (parce que je l'avais commencé sans chaise de bureau, du coup j'étais par terre... Je venais d’emménager chez moi).

Je me suis tellement focalisé dessus que je pourrais même  dire qu'en l'état, il est jouable avec les principales boucles de gameplay en place, qui se résument en gros par :
-Buter des streumons : Alors vous allez le constater, c'est très inspiré de Morrowind. Dont le combat. Qui n'est pas du tout du goût de tous, mais osef, c'est mon jeu, bossez sur le votre. Moi j'aime bien. Donc en gros, le joueur lance des raycasts, ce qui détermine selon diverses stats s'il touche et si oui de combien en prenant en compte la résistance de l'ennemie. Il n'y a qu'une arme dans le jeu pour l'instant (un bistouri !). Je procrastine un peu là-dessus, car je déteste animer des trucs. Mais j'aimerais bien implanter des armes à feu qui marcheraient sur le même principe, sauf qu'on toucherait à coup sûr. 



Spoiler Alert! 





-Parler à des gens, en prenant en compte des skillcheck. 




Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 





-Faire des quêtes (enfin une...), avec journal de quête. Comme morrowind, pas de boussole magique, juste des indications écrites. Je n'ai pas trouvé mieux que des objectifs où faut tuer des trucs, ramener un objet, explorer une zone ou parler à quelqu'un ou quelque chose. 

-Un système de sauvegarde assez fruste. Et au final, je me suis dit que ça pouvait être une bonne idée de le laisser en l'état. En gros, le joueur n'a qu'une sauvegarde et s'il doit créer un autre perso, ben... il doit écraser sa seule sauvegarde. Je n'ai pas vraiment décidé si j'allais jouer à fond la carte de l'iron man, mais pour l'instant on peut sauvegarder en cours de partie et charger. Ce qui pour mes tests est vachement utile. 

-Une création de personnages sommaire: Sexe et Stats, qui d'ailleurs peuvent influer sur les conséquences des dialogues. Ici, je me suis dit qu'il serait intéressant de déterminer des statistiques "innées", qui ne bougeront pas tout le long de la partie. Peut être qu'ils pourront être boostés avec des objets, mais je n'ai encore rien fait dans ce sens. À l'inverse, il y a des statistiques améliorables au fur et à mesure du jeu (Force, Agilité, Endurance..), en faisant certaines actions. Par exemple, courir avec peu de poids d'inventaire, améliore l'endurance. Par contre, courir avec plus de 50% de poids d'inventaire augmente la force. 




Spoiler Alert! 






-On peut sortir du bâtiment (oui il y en a un seul et alors? ) et tomber dans le "Monde". 


Spoiler Alert! 





-Avec un cycle jour/nuit, météo... merci Enviro. 


Spoiler Alert! 






Très sincèrement, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi je poste puisque ce n'est pas follement original. Je suis arrivé à un point, où il ne me reste qu'à le remplir de contenu en fait, ce qui était mon but depuis le début (parce que je n'aime pas trop la programmation et faire les assets, qui sont tous de moi, me détend énormément). 
Le style low poly me permet de les créer assez rapidement (je peux faire facilement 4-5 assets par jour si je suis vraiment motivé). J'hésite à mettre des effets de Dithering, un peu comme cache-misère, mais aussi pour donner un peu plus de personnalité. 
Il y a plein de features que je voudrais rajouter... un système de magie par exemple, qui découlerait techniquement de mon système d'inventaire, mais pour le coup je repousse ce moment-là. Là ce qui m'amuse, c'est le "lore", inventer une vie à des PNJ... Donc ça ne sera pas pour tout de suite.

----------


## Molina

Hop, j'ai essayé de garnir un peu plus l'extérieur, ainsi que l'intérieur. J'avance un peu lentement, j'avais d'autres choses à faire  la semaine dernière. 
Cette semaine je vais essayer de garnir en "outil", histoire que ça soit prêt pour la suite. 



Mon but présentement, c'est de finir cette ville avec 4-6 bâtiments. 

Si des personnes pouvaient me dire ce qu'ils en pensent de ce "nain" : 

J'ai peur qu'il ne soit pas assez "épais", après, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils seraient tous bodybuildé mais bon.

----------


## LDiCesare

Ton nain a deux bras deux jambes et une tête, mais pas d'yeux  ::P:  . Franchement, sur une image statique, il y a pas grand'chose à en dire. S'il est animé, il sera peut-être vivant, mais là, on voit pas. Le modèle est plutôt sympa à regarder, si tout est dans le même registre, ça peut rendre bien. Ce qui me choque, c'est surtout qu'il ne projette pas d'ombre mais j'imagine que c'est pas le sens de ta question.

----------


## Molina

> Ton nain a deux bras deux jambes et une tête, mais pas d'yeux  . Franchement, sur une image statique, il y a pas grand'chose à en dire. S'il est animé, il sera peut-être vivant, mais là, on voit pas. Le modèle est plutôt sympa à regarder, si tout est dans le même registre, ça peut rendre bien. Ce qui me choque, *c'est surtout qu'il ne projette pas d'ombre* mais j'imagine que c'est pas le sens de ta question.


Ah oui ! J'ai dû oublié un truc pour l'ombre... 

Pour les visages, j'ai un peu abandonné, c'était toujours trop dérangeant. Du coup, faut accepter de jouer avec des visages "lisses". Peut être que si un jour je m'améliore, je retravaillerais mes PNJ, mais je trouve que ça fait trop de boulot alors que tout le reste du jeu est déjà "imagé".

----------


## Janer

Tu peux essayer un style à la tintin ? (ou comme dans Reign) Genre des yeux minimalistes.

----------


## Grhyll

Ca va pas être très constructif, mais perso je le trouve chouette ton bonhomme, visage lisse compris  ::):

----------


## Molina

Ok bon. 
J'ai repris le travail, et il me restait un article à écrire pour ma thèse, donc j'ai pas trop eu le temps de faire grand'chose sur le jeu. En tout cas merci de m'avoir répondu les coincoins. J'ai pas encore pris en compte vos remarques, mais c'est vrai que prendre comme inspiration Tintin, c'est pas du tout con (modulo les problèmes avec la société moulinsart  ::ninja:: ). Et c'est même très facile, suffit que je fasse des templates de nez et de pairs d'yeux... Et ça donnera plus de variété à mes PNJ plutôt que faire des "color swap". (Je viens de me rendre compte que "nez" au pluriel, ne prenait pas de "s"). 

Sinon, entre temps j'ai quand même rajouté 2 quêtes, dont une avec 4 façons de la finir et une nouvelle arme, contondante (le tuyaux sur l'image en bas), ce qui m'a obligé de mieux organiser mon code. Maintenant clairement, je peux rajouter les armes de corps à corps à la chaîne. 
J'avais eu une idée aussi, c'était de ne pas faire de système de mort ultra punitif. En gros, comme dans les MMO de téléporter le joueur à chaque mort dans un endroit "safe" avec un peu de pénalité (perte d'argent par exemple). Mais j'avais peur que ça rende le jeu plus facile ou autre. Et c'est en lisant un article de Malware (ici) que je me suis dit que oui, ça pouvait régler le problème de sauvegarde intensive très très facilement. Je vais enlever la capacité aux joueurs de charger une sauvegarde en milieu de parti, et le faire téléporter s'il meurt dans le dernier lit dans lequel il dormira. C'est une astuce tout bête, mais ça me permet d'être plus radical dans les choix de dialogue que je propose. Tout comme ça me permettra de rendre les ennemis beaucoup plus durs. 

Sinon un truc que j'ai bien envie d'implanter cette semaine, sans cohérence aucune, c'est un système d'escalade (sans animation associée, je ne suis pas ubisoft). J'ai envie de jouer sur les hauteurs, les trappes sur les toits et rendre l'acrobatie plus complexe que sauter très haut. Comme toujours, ça va être lié à un système de compétence, donc peut être limité la hauteur qu'on peut escalader selon le niveau de compétence. 

Voilà voilà. 




Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Molina

"Aller, ce week end, je vais rajouter un système d'achat et de vente, c'est facile". 


 :Emo:  
C'est pas facile, le jeu permet d'acheter mais pas de vendre et je comprends pas pourquoi.

----------


## Sifr

> "Aller, ce week end, je vais rajouter un système d'achat et de vente, c'est facile". 
> 
> 
>  
> C'est pas facile, le jeu permet d'acheter mais pas de vendre et je comprends pas pourquoi.


C’est ton jeu qui porte la culotte ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Molina

> C’est ton jeu qui porte la culotte ?


En fait c'était bon... Je me rappelle plus  où était le problème mais c'était un truc tout con.



Spoiler Alert! 







Je trouve que le zeppelin derrière les nuages est franchement cool. Je l'ai acheté de Synty World war I, c'était un peu cher, mais si ça m'évite de tout faire pourquoi pas. 


J'ai implanté de l'eau aussi, mais j'ai pas mis de screenshot. Ca bouge et tout, c'est cool. Par contre, on ne peut pas encore plonger. 
Faut vraiment que je m'active à faire plein de PNJ's différents. Pour l'instant, ça manque de vie. 

J'avais commencé à faire une "grotte" j'ai la technique, mais dieu que j'ai la flemme. En plus faut que je le fasse le plus modulaire possible... Pffiou.

----------


## Molina

Haha. 
Je voulais faire une vidéo pour montrer comment ça bouge. Et je me rends compte, qu'il y a plein de petits bugs énervant (dont la police en noir, mais c'est un bug sous unity) avec notamment le son de la pluie qui s'active alors qu'il fait plein soleil. 
Mais bon, c'est un prototypage de pré-alpha.  ::ninja::

----------


## Molina

Ce week-end, je n’ai travaillé que samedi. Donc pas de grand changement. J’ai rajouté un bidonville à la première ville (de 3 maisons… Faudra que j’en fasse plus) et modéliser un soldat et une nana « civile ». Je trouve que la première ville a de la gueule, il y a 13 bâtiments, idéalement j’aimerais atteindre la quinzaine, je pense que c’est suffisant pour une ville de départ.

 Mais surtout… J’ai changé la technique de combat. Au départ les ennemies lançaient des projectiles, et la collision provoquait les dégâts au joueur. L’idée c’était de provoquer le mouvement du joueur et l’obliger à être toujours en mouvement. 

Sauf que ça marchait à moitié. Parfois la collision provoquait le double ou le triple de dégât, et parfois ça marchait comme je l’avais convenu… Et je n’étais pas fan de mélanger une mécanique de RPG avec les chances de toucher et une mécanique de FPS pur. 

Du coup, ben j’ai changé ça avec un raycast. Le désavantage c’est qu’il n’y a plus de combat basé sur la physique, alors que j’avais plein d’idée là-dessus (genre prendre une caisse pour l’utiliser comme bouclier). Et l’autre désavantage, c’est que les performances en ont pris un coup. L’avantage, c’est que… Ben c’est carré et plus facile de coordonner les animations avec les combats et le moment où les dégâts sont engendrés. C’est devenu facile pour moi d’implanter de nouvelle mécanique si besoin. J’ai même fusionné les IA entre les humanoïdes et les bêtes (avant j’avais deux scripts pour les deux types). Du coup, j’ai même réussi à faire en sorte que les PNJ non-hostiles s’attaquent au joueur s’ils sont attaqués par ce dernier, c’est d’ailleurs ce qui provoque la perte de performance. Faudra que je crée un event plutôt que tout mettre en update. Ce qui est surprenant, et vraiment là où je suis le plus fier, c’est que je n’ai même pas regardé un tuto, juste la doc d’Unity. Je suis devenu vraiment autonome. 

Du coup, ben voilà. Je trouve que ça a de la gueule maintenant. Dimanche j’ai voulu mettre en place un système d’état (empoisonné, paralysé ... ce genre de chose) basé sur mon système d’inventaire mais… j’ai préféré regarder Better Call Saul.  ::ninja::  l’UI, c’est vraiment ce qui me casse le plus les burnes en fait.

----------


## Sifr

Les updates c’est la mort  ::lol:: 

Heureusement, à moindre modifs, un update dans un manager général qui appelle les updates renommés de chaque objet en les ayant stockés préalablement dans un array et on booste bien les perfs.

Je me souviens aussi avoir pas mal gagné en perfs en ayant l’idée, sans doute classique, mais j’avais pas cherché, de caler une coroutine au lieu d’un timer dans un update sur le fire rate de l’arme.
Du coup aucun call de detection de cible ou autre entre deux tirs, et c’était bien marrant de voir la différence  ::): 

L’optimisation à mort, c’est super intéressant comme processus de réflexion !

----------


## Molina

> Les updates c’est la mort 
> 
> Heureusement, à moindre modifs, un update dans un manager général qui appelle les updates renommés de chaque objet en les ayant stockés préalablement dans un array et on booste bien les perfs.
> 
> Je me souviens aussi avoir pas mal gagné en perfs en ayant l’idée, sans doute classique, mais j’avais pas cherché, de caler une coroutine au lieu d’un timer dans un update sur le fire rate de l’arme.
> Du coup aucun call de detection de cible ou autre entre deux tirs, et c’était bien marrant de voir la différence 
> 
> L’optimisation à mort, c’est super intéressant comme processus de réflexion !


Ouai, je pensais à une coroutine en fait. J'ai même pensé utiliser une variable de gameplay dont dépendrait le taux de rafraichissement. Genre un ennemie lent, aurait une fréquence d'1 seconde pour réagir, alors que d'autres réagirait à la milliseconde. Ca sera pas long à implémenter en plus, et j'espère gagner en perf là dessus (pour l'instant, ça va je suis à 90 FPS, mais j'aimerais bien charger mes scènes en PNJ).
L'array que tu préconises aussi, ça me parait bien... Mais je suis un bébé programmeur hein.  ::ninja::

----------


## Molina

Spoiler Alert! 











Bon, c'était un peu la folie pendant cette rentrée. Du coup, je n'ai mis en place que quelques trucs :  
- les portes verrouillées, 
- le système de crochetage (avec des crochets et tout ! Ce qu'on voit à l'image. Oui bon, je me suis pas cassé le cul à bien le modéliser.. mais il est animé !). 
- une nouvelle zone style "grotte", j'en ai chié pour que ça soit modulaire... J'ai eu l'idée de faire des sortes de jointure entre les tiles, qui me permet de ne pas trop me casser la tête avec le placement. Le gros problème, c'est que parfois ça se voit (c'est tout lisse). Du coup, faudrait que je fasse un asset uniquement pour les jointures. Peut être de différentes formes pour éviter les redondances. 

-Je me suis amusé aussi avec les particules. Alors sur le deuxième screen, ça se voit pas très bien, mais le trait blanc, c'est une goutte qui tombe.  Les ennemies saignent, et explose dans un feu d'artifice de chair et d'os. Je trouve ça assez satisfaisant. Y'a aussi de la fumée pour les cheminées. 
-Et puis des petits objets selon mon humeur. J'ai fait des arbres comme vous pouvez le voir. 
-Et j'ai essayé d'optimiser le tout, parce qu'il commence à y avoir pas mal de polygones affichés quand même. 
-Le portrait, provient d'un artiste que j'aime beaucoup, que j'ai trouvé sur Fiverr . Je trouve que ça rajoute du cachet, surtout que le mec a un style bien à lui. Par contre, je regrette avec le recul de lui avoir demandé sans background. Ca sera pour la prochaine fois.
-Je devenais fou avec mes trois musiques de Kevin MacLeod. Du coup, j'ai rajouté aussi plein de musiques, trouvées ici : https://app.sessions.blue/. Elles ont la classe. C'est très cher si on veut faire un jeu commercial par contre. Mais sinon, c'est libre de droit modulo un crédit. Je compte pas vendre le jeu donc...
-Rajout aussi de sons d'ambiance. Même de bruit blanc, de petit grésillement, de personnes qui écrivent... Ca met un peu de vie.    

-La flotte. Alors, j'arrivais pas à faire des tiles infinies de flottes sans que le jeu devienne injouable. Du coup, j'ai triché, il y a toujours de la flotte à -2m en dessous du joueur. Hey, ça fait illusion ! Et ça me permettra de faire des intérieurs inondés très facilement. Faut vraiment que je mette en place le système de natation.... 

En termes de gameplay... Faut que je teste un petit truc. En fait, je voudrais une barre d'endurance qui tue le joueur quand elle arrive à 0. Comme Daggerfall pour ceux qui connaissent. En gros, pour faire simple, généralement dans les jeux, on fait une action, ça vide la barre d'endurance directement. Et quand ça arrive à 0 on a des malus et/ou on est incapable de faire certaines actions. Dans Daggergall, cette barre se réduit beaucoup plus lentement. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on donne un coup, qu'on a -10pts dans la gueule. Par contre, elle se vide au cours du temps, et elle se vide plus rapidement dès qu'on fait une action. Et dès qu'on atteint 0, on crève. Une sorte de barre de "faim" si on veut. 
Et je trouve que ça donne une dynamique plus intéressante. Notamment pour les donjons. Il y aurait un timer implicite pour le finir. D'autant plus que le poids dans mon jeu, influe sur tout (la chance de toucher, la vitesse de course, la vitesse de frappe). J'ai aussi mis en place un proto-système de magie. Ca marche, et la magie puiserait dans cette même barre d'endurance. Je dis proto, parce que le joueur ne peut pas apprendre la magie dans la première ville. Donc je procrastine un petit peu de ce coté là, mais je sais que ça marche. En gros, j'ai fait en sorte que la magie soit un objet comme un autre, qu'on peut "looter". 

Dans ma tête, ça peut être très intéressant. Faut vraiment que je peaufine mes formules et que je le teste. Parce que ça peut aussi devenir frustrant (notamment en début de partie, si la formule fait que le joueur a besoin de bouffer toutes les 5 minutes). 


Voilà voilà. Pas de grandes avancées.

----------


## Sifr

Tu parles des musiques mais pourquoi pas prendre un pack de l’asset store ?
Y’a plein de trucs sympas.

L’autre coup j’ai choppé pour 15 euros un bundle musiques + effets bien sympa genre une bonne centaines de musiques ambiances et la même en sons x10.

----------


## Molina

En son, j'ai chopé le son d'ambiance de la GDC (2019 et 2020). Sur le site sonniss. Il y a plein d'échantillon gratos (pour 8 Go je crois, chaque année).
Pour l'instant, ça me suffit amplement. 

Pour la musique... Je suis "difficile". Je voulais un truc jazzy, sans que ça fasse cheap pour autant (souvent le cas avec le jazz...). Et pour le coup, le site que j'ai cité, a vraiment des morceaux de très bonnes factures. Après au pire... Si vraiment je veux commercialiser mon jeu dans 5-6 ans, oui, pourquoi pas investir dans un pack à 15 balles ou beaucoup plus cher même. Voire, je peux même faire le tri dans les morceaux. En soi, l'album ne coûte *que* 50 euros (prix dégressif). 

Là, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur, et je m'en lasse vraiment pas. Et attendant, j'ai l'impression que mon jeu avance, et qu'il est moins vide. 

Sinon, rien à voir, mais j'ai craqué sur la promo de Synty sur l'asset store.  ::ninja::  Faut que je retravaille une bonne part des assets sinon, ils vont jurer avec les miens qui sont moins travaillés, mais rien que pour les petits objets... C'est fout comme ça habille une scène. Et en vrai, ça m'a dû m'économiser des dizaines d'heures. Donc je rationalise en me disant que c'était pour la bonne cause... Que tôt ou tard j'aurais craqué... Mais la vache, ça douille.

----------


## Molina

Ah je devrais faire des images... Ca s'est pas mal rempli. Je vous ferai (enfin...pour ceux que ça intéresse) des screen ce soir. 

Bon. J'ai fait des trucs. Tout d'abord, les PNJ peuvent maintenant se déplacer et se promener. Alors ils se prennent la limite du navmesh en pleine gueule... Ce qui donne parfois des mecs qui marchent surplace pendant quelques secondes... Mais je suis déjà content de ce que j'ai. En gros c'est une coroutine, qui boucle toutes les 3-4 secondes. Le PNJ se déplace de manière aléatoire pendant 3 secondes, s'arrête 1 à 2 secondes et reprend sa course. Je devrais mettre plus d'aléatoire (le temps de déplacement, la vitesse de déplacement et le temps d'attente), mais pour l'instant ça marche (blague). 

Autre chose que j'ai fait hier viteuf, c'est le fait de marquer le joueur comme "est vu par quelqu'un ou non". Du coup, j'ai une petite variable qui me permet de dire si un PNJ a conscience ou non du joueur, et combien de PNJ voit le joueur dans la zone. C'était plus facile que je le croyais du coup j'ai continué sur ma lancée, et j'ai fait en sorte de marquer les objets comme étant une propriété ou non. Du coup, maintenant, si le joueur est vu par un PNJ, et qu'en plus il prend un objet qui appartient à quelqu'un, pouf, une prime sur sa gueule. 
C'est le début. Il me reste à coder le comportement des gardes en cas de prime. J'hésite à indexer la prime sur la valeur de l'objet. Et surtout créer un système de furtivité. Je pensais reprendre celui de Pillars of Eternity 2 que je trouve hyper simple et élégant. En gros, si le joueur se met en mode furtif et qu'il rentre dans la zone autour d'un PNJ, une jauge se rempli à plus ou moins grande vitesse selon le nombre de PNJ, le placement du joueur vis à vis du PNJ et la compétence de discrétion. Une fois à 100% de jauge, le joueur étant détecté. 

J'ai également fixé des petites choses. Sauvegarder toutes les compétences, lier le nombre de points de vie à la valeur de l'endurance... Rien que ça, le jeu devient plus "jeu". Je pense d'ailleurs que les 200 m² du début sont terminés, modulo quelques intérieurs non-essentiels à effectuer. 

Dans un autre registre, j'ai surtout fait du contenu ces temps-ci. J'en suis à 2000 mots, toutes branches de dialogues comprises. Pour le coup, c'est plus dur que je l'imaginais d'écrire des dialogues. Il faut que les répliques soient courtes et catchy, et qu'une branche de dialogue soit cohérente avec elle-même. J'ai l'impression que je m'améliore et que j'écris plus vite. L'objectif ça serait d'écrire l'équivalent d'une petite nouvelle en une semaine. Mais là, le facteur limitant c'est mon nombre d'asset de PNJ. Faut vraiment que je me pose et que j'en fasse plein à la chaîne. J'ai d'ailleurs essayé de faire des visages à la "Tintin" mais l'ambiance en prend un coup. C'est plus enfantin. Je garde l'idée, mais faut que j'arrive à faire des yeux et un nez qui s'imbriquent parfaitement au reste.


Voilà voilà. D'ici quelques temps (on va dire 1 bon mois-modulo-confinement ?), j'aimerais bien le faire tester par des gens qui ne soient pas ma compagne.

----------


## Sifr

La vision, c’est quoi du coup ? Des raycasts ? Un overlaps ?

Ils voient dans leur dos tes pnj ou c’est un cône de vision ?

----------


## Molina

Pour l'instant, c'est lié à ma détection de "combat". Toutes les X ms, le PNJ vérifie sa distance avec le joueur. Du coup, ça fait une sphère de détection. Ca a beaucoup d'inconvénient, comme le fait que le PNJ voit à travers les murs et a des yeux derrières la tête. Mais en même temps, avec un peu d'abstraction, on peut aussi dire que ça simule la détection de bruit. 
Je peux tenir 70 PNJ avec ce système dans la même scene, avant qu'on tombe à 30 FPS. 
Je me suis renseigné sur le raycast  qui me parait être plus que parfait pour un cône de vision. Je sais plus comment ça s'appelle, mais en gros, c'est en fait tirer une sphère de raycast autour de l'objet, puis après tu gères comme tu veux dès que ça touche un layer. Du coup, il suffit de régler l'angle d'envoi pour avoir un cône. 
A termes, je pense l'implanter aussi, par dessus le précédent système, comme ça, je simulerais tout autant le "son" que fait le joueur, et le fait qu'il se tient droit devant le PNJ.

----------


## Sifr

Tous les pnjs testent le joueur ?

S’il y a que le joueur qui doit être détecté, ce serait pas plus logique de faire un sphere overlapsnonalloc sur le joueur a la distance maxi de vision/detection d’un pnj et ensuite de prendre l’array définissant tous les pnjs dans la zone pour tester seulement ceux là, s’ils voient le joueur ?

Ca sauvegarderait en plus pas mal de performance.

Je dis ça comme ça car moi qui teste la visu de mes unités  avec quatre factions sur une scène version 2020 de Unity je dois pas descendre en dessous de 80 fps avec 400 unités.

Donc tu as en sous le pied question perfo.

----------


## war-p

L'utilisation des raycast est la bonne direction, en plus de pouvoir détecter le joueur tu pourras détecter d'autres choses, simuler le regard etc... Et en plus c'est effectivement moins gourmand. Et pour le fait que tu utilises plein de ressources, ton algo est peut être mal implémenté aussi  :;):  il doit dans tout les cas être optimisable.

----------


## Molina

Clairement, la solution du raycast me parait être le mieux. Mais faut comprendre les angles  :Emo:  

Pour te répondre Sifr, le soucis de faire sur le joueur, c'est que tu as moins de souplesse en termes de design. Ou alors je ne la vois pas. Là, je peux micro-manager chaque PNJ. Après, l'optimisation c'est pas mon truc en ce moment. Au plus bas, je crois que je suis à 80 FPS quand je regarde un point particulier sur une map où il n'y a absolument rien (alors que la pièce où j'ai 4 IA, et des millions de polygones c'est easy peasy). 

En tout cas, merci de faire vivre ce topic.   :Emo:

----------


## Molina

Je tenais à dire que je hais de m'occuper de l'UI. Je pense que c'est le truc le plus chiant de tous les temps, c'est mal branlé, ça bug, on a jamais ce qu'on veut et ça change tout le temps. Voilà. 

J'ai terminé de rajouter un autre "inventaire", pour les sorts. L'idée était facile à implanter, mais l'UI, mon dieu, mon UI de l'enfer... En plus, je sais très bien que je vais être critiqué là dessus, vu que comme je joue au pad, c'est axé "console". C'est une organisation à la witcher 3 (menu principale avec des onglets pour des sous-menus). On peut toujours cliquer avec la souris, et c'est même conseillé, parce que je n'arrive pour l'instant pas à activer les tooltip juste avec la manette. 

Je pense que l'inventaire, c'est vraiment le truc que je ne supporte pas. Bon. C'est du passé, tout est en place. Je me sens un peu plus libéré. Le dernier point à rajouter en termes d'UI, ça sera la carte et la minimap. J'ose croire que ça sera moins casse bonbon.  
Coté sort/magie... J'aimerais tellement avoir les compétences pour le faire de manière "modulaire". Mais en vrai, je pense que ça sera du bon gros script qui tâche. Ca à son charme aussi et d'une parce que je suis fort en auto-persuation et de deux... Parce que je me demande à quel point on peut complexifier la stratégie dans un FPS en termes de buff/debuff, point faible et point fort. Parce qu'en vrai, un système de magie modulaire, c'est parfait pour faire des sorts pétés. Mais rien n'empêche de les mettre directement dans le jeu les sorts pétés. Quand je pense à Morrowind et ces milliers de sorts... Au final, je me suis jamais servi de tout ce panel. D'autant plus qu'il y avait des types de sorts (genre télékinésie ou respiration aquatique) où le sort de base faisait le taffe. 
Et il faut que je réfléchisse aussi à l'influence des stats sur les sorts. Est ce qu'un haut niveau en "magie" réduit le coût du sort. Ou alors augmente sa puissance. Je pencherais plutôt pour la première possibilité, ça permettra de mettre différents pallier de sort à trouver. Et ça me parait plus cohérent avec mon système qui draine la fatigue plutôt qu'une barre de magie.

Sinon on arrive tout doucement à 4000 mots. Je n'ai pas eu trop le temps d'écrire. Mais j'ai découvert que je pouvais écrire des "sous dialogue". Il s'agit de sous-branches de dialogues qui peuvent être activées avec des conditions. C'est plutôt pratique si par exemple, on veut écrire des branches de dialogues alternatifs (parce que la quête A a déjà été effectuée ou si le joueur a un score d’intelligence bas). Un nouveau champs de complexité s'ouvre moi ! 
Et puis comme je disais la dernière fois, il me manque des "PNJ". Du coup j'ai commencé à en fabriquer. Et des PNJ qui fassent plus "fantasy", mais dans les années 1920. Du coup, je me suis inspiré des armures de la WWI, fait de bric et de broc. Je pense donner aux armures des relents japonisants, ça colle plutôt bien à la période. J'avais oublié à quel point c'était fun de modéliser. Comme base j'utilise les assets de synty, et je rajoute ce qui me passe dans la tête. Je deviens un peu addictif à leur asset faut dire. Je me suis rendu compte que n'importe quel de leur pack pouvait me servir d'une manière ou d'une autre. 

Peu à peu, ça commence à prendre forme, et je commence à atteindre le point critique où je peux copier coller plein de truc sans que ça se voit. Et coté gameplay, j'en vois le bout.

----------


## Sifr

Tu as bien dit que tu voulais pas le vendre ? Tu vas éviter tous les commentaires boulets et donc la critique ne peut qu'être constructive  ::): 

En parlant de minimap, c'est bien ça où j'ai super galéré de mon côté  ::ninja:: 
Gérer les clic souris en fonction de la taille des écrans - d'ailleurs je sais pas pourquoi j'ai cherché à faire ça vu que je fais juste ça pour m'amuser mais le côté jusqu'au bout de la fonction qui doit fonctionner parfaitement comme un vrai me fait faire des trucs bien relous parfois.

D'ailleurs je sais pas si c'est utile mais en clic minimap pour la correspondance, le calage du pixel de référence sur l'image du pointeur, faut pas oublier... 
J'ai perdu un temps fou à comprendre que mon image perso n'était pas calée au bout la flêche et que quand je cliquais sur la minimap ça me mettait 10 pixel à côté ce qui faisait un cinquième de l'écran en vue caméra...
Le détail qui tue.

----------


## Molina

Plus c'est gratuit, plus les gens gueulent  ::ninja:: .
J'ai un peu chômé ces deux dernières semaines. Mon article a été reviewé, du coup ça m'a pris pas mal de mon temps libre. Je n'ai pas fait la migration vers des versions d'unity plus récentes. Là, ça marche, et je sens que je vais vraiment terminé la phase "1". Et rien ne me dit qu'il n'y aura pas des bugs cachés en plus. Donc voilà, ça m'a saoulé même si je suis conscient que j'ai une dette technologique. 

J'ai profité des soldes d'unity pour faire le plein d'asset. Notamment de synty (pour les "props", ça fait gagner un temps fou...) et surtout pour les monstres non humanoïdes. Autant les faire ça va aller. Autant les riggers ça commence à être compliqué. Mais les animer... je me voyais vraiment mal les faire. Du coup j'ai pris 2 assets, un qui marche pas, parce unity 2020 (mais je pense qu'en repassant sous blender y'a moyen), et l'autre qui donne un aspect alien à ses monstres. Faut que je les retextures pour me faire une vraie bonne idée. Ma femme me dit que ça colle bien à mon jeu. Moi... je voyais autre chose. Disons que c'est insectoïde, et avec trois sources artistiques (moi, synty et maintenant eux) on commence à percevoir une perte de constance.  
Mais là je commence à avoir un panel de streumon assez appréciable, j'en ai même trop pour ainsi dire. 

J'ai légèrement changé de palette graphique aussi. Pour tendre vers le dé-saturé. J'ai aussi une idée de plus en plus clair de comment organiser le monde, les types et différents donjons que j'ai envie de faire (en plus des classiques grottes/donjon en pierre). Genre ça m'est venu comme une envie de pisser, mais en quelques minutes j'avais les couleurs dominantes, les paysages que je voulais, et un peu l'ambiance cible. Maintenant, faut que l’exécution soit à la hauteur.  ::P:  

J'ai rajouté les armes à feu dans l'arsenal. Animation, particule et son, et j'en suis tellement fier. Alors pour rajouter un peu de swag, j'ai rajouté du _sway_. 15 minutes de code si je me rappelle bien, mais ça donne un coup de jeune monstre au jeu ! Par contre, la particule de "balle" est légèrement décalée par rapport au Raycast. En termes de gamplay, ce n'est pas gênant, par contre... je me demande si parasitera le joueur. 

Voilà, sinon le reste c'était du level design. C'est comme jouer au lego, mais en plus sérieux. 
Ah si, alors je comprenais pas, mais mes temps de chargement commençaient à être anormalement longs. Genre, Pillars of Eternity 1 sur un HDD. Donc, vraiment long. Au final j'ai réglé le problème en mettant l'"EventSystem" tout en haut de la hiérarchie de chacune de mes scènes. Je n'ai aucune idée du pourquoi, mais cela me les a réduits de manière drastique. 10s de chargement pour le "Monde". Par contre, je commence à avoir du stuttering dès la fin du chargement pour revenir à mes 100 FPS habituel. j'ai aussi une perte de perf à la première apparition de particules (pour revenir à la normal). Maintenant, j'ai aussi joué au con, j'ai augmenté jusqu'à 1000 unité la distance de vue, et je n'ai toujours pas optimisé mon IA tout en rajoutant des agents à mes scènes. 

Croyez-le ou non, mais je suis content de ces problèmes d'optimisation. Dans ma tête ça veut dire qu'il y a déjà pas mal de contenus.  ::P:  

Par contre, j'ai été vilain, je n'ai pas écris un seul mot en plus depuis la dernière fois...

----------


## Molina

Je peux pas m'empêcher de vous montrer...
Bon ici, c'est le début qui n'a pas beaucoup changer. 


Spoiler Alert! 






Mon petit effet particule quand on tire. 


Spoiler Alert! 






Les petits props de merde là... C'est ce qui fait gagner un peu de temps. 


Spoiler Alert! 







Spoiler Alert! 





Alors là c'est la ville. Oui, il y a un bateau en l'air. Faut que je le reprenne pour en faire un zeppelin. Je pense que ça peut bien rendre. 


Spoiler Alert! 





Le café. 


Spoiler Alert! 





Le magasin général. 


Spoiler Alert! 





La sortie de ville de devant. 


Spoiler Alert! 





C'est un peu plat je trouve. Mais les alentours ne sont pas fait, donc difficile à dire si ça fait bizarre. 


Spoiler Alert! 





J'ai mal pris le screen, mais il bougeait ce con, je voulais prendre la tour au loin. C'est ce que je vous disais quand je dis que ça fait vraiment "asset acheté". 


Spoiler Alert! 





C'est un tombeau, qui n'a pas d'intérieur par ailleurs. 


Spoiler Alert! 





Et là, c'est l'air de jeu actuelle. 


Spoiler Alert! 






En fait, c'est un bon exercice de faire des screens. Je me rends compte qu'il n'y a pas assez de cailloux.

----------


## Hideo

Y donnent envie tes petits screens  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Ahah ouais c'est joli en tout cas, belle ambiance  ::):

----------


## Molina



----------


## Molina

Bon bon bon. Bonne année à tous. 

J'ai fait un mois de décembre très très calme. J'ai changé de PC, donc j'ai dû tout réinstaller, puis il y a eu Cyberpunk77 et la traduction de Disco Elysium. J'ai finalement attendu ma semaine de vacances pour m'y remettre. 
Alors. J'ai un peu écris (+ 1500 mots) mais pas trop. J'ai retravaillé mon système de fatigue par contre. Maintenant, il marche comme un système de "faim" dans les jeux de survies. Combattre, sauter comme un cabris accélère la déplétion de la barre de stamina. Et arriver à 0 on meurt. Lancer un sort consomme cette stamina aussi mais d'une  traite. Je pense mettre aussi un système de "mana" mais qu'on ne retrouverait que sur des objets. Par exemple s'équiper d'un bâton donnerait 10 points de mana, qui se consommerait à la place de la stamina, et se rechargerait lentement (enfin.. en fonction de la volonté ou d'une autre stats). 

Le but du jeu, c'est qu'aller descendre dans un donjon soit un peu tendu et demande préparation. Pour l'instant, au début du jeu on a 8 minutes (hors consommable) puis 4h au niveau "max". Je vais modifier la formule (qui est juste une fonction linéaire pour l'instant) pour que ça tombe à 1h -1h30 à haut niveau, mais le contenue n'existant pas, ce n'est pas très important.  ::):  Avec tout ceci, le poids dépend de la force (classique), mais influe sur la vitesse de course (classique) mais pas de la marche (à garder ?) et surtout sur la vitesse d'attaque. 

Il faudra peut être remodifier les formules. Peut être que 50% de la vitesse de course dépendra du poids porté. En gros, je veux pas que l'inventaire soit une gageure à manager, mais qu'il existe un impact pour justifier le choix de l'armure, et le nombre de consommables portés. Ca sans retour, on peut difficilement le prévoir.

Le système de mort est aussi implémenté dans sa version définitive. En fait, il n'y a pas de mort à proprement parler. On revient au dernier lit utilisé avec moins de flouz, et un niveau de vie et de stamina au ras des pâquerettes. Je pense que ça peut très bien marcher sachant qu'il n'y a pas de système de chargement de la partie "libre". J'aime bien ce système, c'est comme un système le téléportation payant, ça oblige le joueur à choisir "une maison" ou une auberge dans lequel s'installer, tout en évitant de rompre le flow. Ca permet aussi de farmer si besoin. 

La minimap c'est done, mais ça me pompe des FPS. Genre.. ça tourne un peu mieux que cyberpunk 77... On va peut être se faire une session d'optimisation dans pas trop longtemps. 

Le premier sort est complètement implémenté. Genre avec les effets de particules, le bruitage et ses effets. Sa récupération aussi est implémentée (il faut discuter avec un PNJ). Et il est trop cool ! C'est un sort de soin, vous enflammez pas. Mais les particules qui tournoient autour de soi, c'est ... C'est trop cool ! On peut le spammer comme un porc, je préfère, mais par contre, j'empêche de le lancer si ça fait tomber la stamina en dessous de 0. Et j'hésite. C'est aussi drôle de mourir parce qu'on a été trop gourmand. Je pense le permettre si on fait un échec critique.

Et enfin le tooltip c'est fait aussi. Le tooltip, c'est magique. On peut faire plein de chose avec un tooltip. Renseigner spatialement le joueur quand il veut changer de zone. Mais aussi décrire les objets du monde. Mais aussi... faire dépendre les descriptions selon les stats du joueur.  

Et enfin, j'ai terminé le premier donjon (une mine), agrandi le monde de quelques tiles et câler la géographie sur papier. J'ai également un "but" qui correspond à 1km² (1000*1000 unités) à finir et remplir avant de m'aviser à continuer (ou pas) le projet. Sachant que j'en suis au quart en surface grosso merdo (mais les villes, c'est dense à faire). 

Hors développement, j'ai aussi une idée beaucoup plus précise des tiers de l'équipement. J'ai pompé un mix entre Morrowind et Donjon et Dragon. Morrowind pour les valeurs (vu qu'on se base aussi sur des stats basés sur 100) et D&D parce que je trouve les tiers d'équipement très parlant. Ca me donnera un peu de boulot (et encore, je pense avoir pas mal d'assets graphiques déjà effectués). Baliser le nombre d'armes en amont me rassure beaucoup, je vois maintenant une limite à atteindre et que je peux faire en 1 grosse semaine intensive en ne faisant que ça.  

En conclusion, je me suis beaucoup amusé. Plus je rajoute des features, plus j'ai envie d'en rajouter  :^_^: .

----------


## Molina

Les 1500 mots que j'avais écrits durant mes vacances ? J'ai dû les réécrire, ils sonnaient faux. Du coup, j'ai peu avancé en ce qui concerne le contenu de dialogue. Mais j'ai avancé malgré tout. J'ai aussi changé la manière de m'organiser. Au lieu d'écrire les dialogues de bas en haut, je le fais de gauche à droite. Ça a l'air d'être un détail, mais ça permet vraiment de mieux organiser les arbres de dialogues, surtout quand ils sont un peu complexes. Je ne sais pas si c'est une vérité générale que je découvre ou alors ma sensibilité qui joue, mais... Au moins là je les écris plus vite, et la relecture est plus rapide. 

J'ai rajouté le système de "lit" et de repos. Vu que le temps passe et que le joueur perd de la stamina jusqu'à peut-être en mourir, le joueur est autorisé à se reposer durant de longue session (4,8,12h) uniquement dans un lit. Vu que j'ai mis en place la meilleure _feature_ du monde, c'est-à-dire que les commerces ferment le soir... j'ai mis aussi des bancs qui permettent de se reposer 1 à 2h. Dans la première ville, ça va encore, le joueur a au moins un lit gratuit. Plus tard, si je continue le projet  ::trollface:: , faudra aller à l’hôtel et ça sera payant. 

J'ai eu une idée d'un _outcome_ de quête. Sur une quête à la con en plus, l'une de mes premières que j'ai pu écrire. C'est un orc clandestin, et souhaite faire jouer la loi pour lui afin de se régulariser. Donc en gros, concrètement, suffit de lui ramener un objet et on valide la quête.  Et du coup, je me suis dit qu'au lieu de lui ramener l'objet en question... pourquoi ne pas lui offrir directement ces papiers. Du coup j'ai écrit un dialogue où on convainc le maire du coin de lui filer. Puis je me suis dit... Mais... À l'époque, le trafic de faux passeports, c'était tout un truc. Alors, pourquoi pas autoriser le joueur à contrefaire le passeport ? Et... Je pense que ça peut être cool. Du coup, j'ai accouché de deux systèmes. La première, c'est un système classique de connaissance/savoir. En gros à la création de personnage on détermine son background (ex. : charlatan), qui donne des points bonus dans des connaissances particulières (ici la connaissance "contrefaçon"). En jeu, vu que je n'ai pas créé de système de gameplay spécifique, on ne peut pas gagner des points dans ces stats, non pas en l'exerçant comme les compétences classiques, mais en explorant le monde. Ça peut être à l'issue d'une quête, en parlant à Bidule, ou en examinant un objet (enfin... concrètement, c'est via le système de dialogue pour être clair). Bref, il y en a tout un tas, et je vais sûrement les changer parce que pour certains je n'ai aucune idée de comment m'en servir... Pour en revenir à la contrefaçon, je pense que ça peut être fun. En gros, j'ai des machines à écrire. Suffira donc d'aller à une machine à écrire pour contrefaire l'objet de quête. Mais il faudra toujours un original de l'objet en question (ou un modèle), un support (formulaire vierge par exemple) et des informations spécifiques (dans cette quête un tampon officiel). Toujours pour cette quête, on peut la réussir même si on échoue à la contrefaçon. On aura des papiers pourris. Bien entendu, j'aimerais écrire une suite de quête où du coup, l'orc se fait arrêter et on le rencontrera plus tard pour l'aider ou non. Mais je ne suis pas encore à ce stade-là. 

Je pense que ça peut être cool, parce que c'est une connaissance active, qui demande certes un peu de boulot de ma part pour cacher les éléments, mais c'est à mon sens gratifiant pour l'exploration.

Une autre connaissance que je trouve "fun", même si j'ai un doute sur son nom : Littératie. Toujours pour cette quête de l'orc, en gros faut donc trouver une lettre formelle et originale de naturalisation. Je pourrais la mettre en évidence sur un bureau. Ou alors le mettre dans du loot. Mais dans la réalité, il serait probable qu'on retrouve ce genre de document dans une pile de dossiers ou dans un casier avec des centaines d'autres documents. La littératie c'est la capacité du personnage à trouver des documents intéressants dans un bordel, à la bibliothèque ou aux archives. J'ai un doute dans son nom, car au début je voulais l'appeler "Recherche en bibliothèque", mais c'était trop long. Là encore, ça marche avec le système de dialogue. Autant la contrefaçon, je suis certain de vouloir un jet de dé pour le succès ou l'échec, autant pour cette compétence, j'hésite à juste mettre une limite de stats pour trouver ou non le document en question. L'échec, ça sera toujours de ne pas trouver le document, donc pas très intéressant à mettre sous le coup du hasard.

Sinon, il y a 3 skins de PNJ en plus (total : 13), et un nouveau biome de donjon que j'appelle pour l'instant "Star Wars", parce que ça ressemble à l'intérieur d'un vaisseau de l'Empire. J'ai envie d'avoir un dernier biome de donjon (un peut art nouveau/industriel) et on est bon pour avoir assez de diversité de donjons, ça fera : caverne naturelle, caverne/mine, donjon classique en pierre, star wars et art nouveau.

Ca reste des petits pas, et ça avance trop lentement. Mais je me rapproche du point où j'aurais assez de matière pour recycler et étendre à l'envie. En termes de script, il me reste deux ou trois trucs à implémenter, et notamment des fonctionnalités liés aux dialogues. Le reste, ce ne sont que des gros scripts qui peuvent ne pas exister.

----------


## Molina

Je ne sais plus très bien ce que j’ai fait durant les 2 dernières semaines. Je me rappelle avoir décoré quelques zones, tweaker des scripts et fait pas mal de réorganisation. Pour ce dernier, c’est encore lié au dialogue. Il y a les dialogues avec embranchements, puis les variables pour tenir compte de l’avancée ou non, et également les fonctions qui se déclenchent si une tirade se dit. 
Et vu que je commence à en avoir énormément (peut-être une cinquantaine de variables/ fonctions pour 15 personnages ?), eh bien j’ai réorganisé tout ça, sur une feuille Excel avec filtre et tout. Comme au bon vieux temps où j’étais en recherche, tiens. Et en fait, il est vrai que ça apaise l’esprit d’avoir tout sur une seule feuille. Globalement, je commence à me battre avec mon propre jeu. Non pas pour implanter de nouveaux trucs, mais tout simplement me retrouver. 

J’ai également rajouté un bon nombre d’objets, et détaillé mes stats de combats (variable « dégât » détaillée en « dégât tranchant/perforant/contondant », ainsi que leur penchant « résistance ». La semaine dernière, je voulais terminer l’implantation de toutes les lames courtes du jeu (hors dagues magiques et uniques qui seront effectuées au fil de l’eau), mais euh… ben c’pas fait ma p’tite dame. A la place, j’ai lié la vitesse d’attaque à la stat de vitesse et à la vitesse inhérente de l’arme. Et encore, je crois que ça ne marche pas très bien et je dois me replonger sur mon ancien code où j’ai dû hardcoder le truc.  :tired: 

Sinon, cette semaine il y a eu un petit drama sur le reddit gamedev. En gros un mec est venu pour faire la pub de son jeu qu’il a fait pendant 4 ou 7 ans. C’était son premier jeu, et, pour cette bonne raison, il était content de le foutre sur Steam. À ceci, il a reçu plein de karma, plein de messages de soutien, etc. Alors je ne dis pas, je n’achèterais pas son jeu (c’est dans l’espace et il faut gérer la libido de son personnage…), mais la suite est intéressante. Suite à ce topic, des développeurs, et notamment un dev de The End is Nigh sont intervenus (sur twitter ou sur le subreddit) pour se moquer de tous ces gens qui font de gros projets et notamment en début de « carrière ». Prétextant que si on veut faire du fric, faire carrière, il fallait suivre une seule et même voie : celle de faire plein de petits jeux. 

Ça fait écho aux conseils des dev français du temps où faire un jeu m’intéressait [genre vers 2015]. Conseils que j’ai suivis en partie pour finalement abandonner parce que … ben… c’est pas très intéressant de refaire Pong. Je suis finalement resté dans ce hobby le jour où je me suis dit « fuck it, j’vais faire mon Cyberpunk 77 en solo ». Et au final, ce qui m’intéresse dans ce projet, c’est un peu le plaisir de faire joujou avec l’outil et aussi mon propre jeu. Et surtout tout ce qui a autour. Je passe un temps fou par exemple à lire des journaux des années 20, chose que je n’aurais jamais faite sans cette carotte. J’ai découvert que des musées permettaient de réutiliser leurs photos d’œuvre d’art. Du coup, dans cette année de confinement, je me fais des visites du musée de Washington ou néerlandais. Ou même (re)faire de vieux jeux pour l’inspiration. C’est, je pense, mon jeu qui m’a redonné l’envie de continuer à jouer. Au moins pour pouvoir procrastiner la conscience tranquille.  

Bref, ma motivation est tout autre que celle d’avoir une carrière dans un studio, faire de l’argent ou avoir du succès. Et pourtant, je trouve que c’est un passe-temps où la quasi-totalité des communautés et des ressources sont tournées vers la thune et à se professionnaliser avec vraiment un gros dédain de la part des « pro » pour le codeur du dimanche.  Et je ne pense pas que ça soit la mentalité anglo-saxonne à l’œuvre.  En France, on est pire. J’ai des cauchemars en repensant aux forum d’unity-fr, alors que je n’y ai jamais posté. Et c’est quand même particulier, parce que je n’ai pas du tout l’impression que l'ambiance est la même dans les autres passe-temps.  
Ce qui m’a rassuré, c’est la thèse de Pierre-Yves Hurel (il était passé dans une émission de cpc). Ça se lit très bien pour une thèse… j’en suis même jaloux. Mais ouais, il décrit parfaitement le bouillonnement qui se trame quand, durant son temps libre, on fait sa propre bouse. Typiquement j’ai les mêmes sensations que quand je faisais de la vraie recherche, avec ces tâtonnements, ces petites joies, ces errements qui donnent en fait la solution à un vieux problème, mais sans l’aspect lourdingue (comme le fait de devoir publier, de suivre un planning serré, etc.).

Bref. Je m’étonne de l’ambiance mortifère autour du développement de JV où les gens se cachent un peu pour faire leurs jeux dans leur coin. À côté de chez moi, il y a un studio d’artistes où des amateurs peuvent faire de la poterie en groupe. Et c’est plutôt cool, même si ce qu’ils font ne sera jamais terminé ou est complètement nul.  Et je vois mal les professionnels de poteries leur chier dans les bottes.

----------


## Hideo

Pour suivre pas mal le monde du gamedev (je suis etonne d'avoir loupe cette histoire d'ailleurs, tu parles de quel sous-reddit?) effectivement c'est pas le secteur le plus chaleureux. 
Je pense que toute cette toxicite viens en partie de la difficulte de se faire une place dans ce milieu, c'est tellement complique de pouvoir vivre de gamedev (et encore plus de bien en vivre) que la competition devient un peu malsaine. 
Avec l'explosion de "hobbyist" ces derniers annees, j'imagine que les anciens "pro" passe "indes" se sentent peut etre un peu en danger, parce que meme si en terme de production value ils restent superieurs (experience) plus y'a du monde moins y'a d'exposition dispo par jeu. Et aujourd'hui sait bien que production value =/= succes d'un jeu, (aka Among us / Fall guys...) du coup meme les "amateurs" peuvent completement obliterer des "pro" et ca ils ont peut etre un peu de mal a l'avaler.

Sur de la poterie c'est probablement plus difficile pour plein de raison.

----------


## Molina

> Pour suivre pas mal le monde du gamedev (je suis etonne d'avoir loupe cette histoire d'ailleurs, tu parles de quel sous-reddit?) effectivement c'est pas le secteur le plus chaleureux. 
> Je pense que toute cette toxicite viens en partie de la difficulte de se faire une place dans ce milieu, c'est tellement complique de pouvoir vivre de gamedev (et encore plus de bien en vivre) que la competition devient un peu malsaine. 
> Avec l'explosion de "hobbyist" ces derniers annees, j'imagine que les anciens "pro" passe "indes" se sentent peut etre un peu en danger, parce que meme si en terme de production value ils restent superieurs (experience) plus y'a du monde moins y'a d'exposition dispo par jeu. Et aujourd'hui sait bien que production value =/= succes d'un jeu, (aka Among us / Fall guys...) du coup meme les "amateurs" peuvent completement obliterer des "pro" et ca ils ont peut etre un peu de mal a l'avaler.
> 
> Sur de la poterie c'est probablement plus difficile pour plein de raison.


Je voulais juste donner l'exemple d'un passe-temps lambda et un peu créatif où, il ne me semble pas il y avoir cette même tension. 

Je comprends ton explication. Mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser que c'est la même chose dans tous les métiers créatifs. Chez les photographes, les dessinateurs, les musiciens où la compétition est tout aussi rude pour en vivre. Ce sont des "passions" qui sont bien implantées socialement et on invite même le public à s'y adonner pour se "cultiver". Et pourtant, être artiste aujourd'hui... beaucoup considère l'art comme gratuite. J'ai une pote photographe et certains de ces clients ne comprennent pas l'intérêt de la citer quand ils postent sur facebook ses photos, voire même, après le shot photos, se demandent s'ils doivent payer vu que leur oncle est aussi photographe (amateur).

( drama initial :  https://old.reddit.com/r/gamedev/com...kruger_effect/ et le twitter : https://twitter.com/TylerGlaiel/stat...77412879134720). C'est dans ce sens que ça m'étonne. Pourtant, dans chaque milieu, il y a des néophytes un peu à coté de la plaque ou avec des ambitions bien trop grandes.

----------


## war-p

Non, mais Tyler Glaiel, le mec a un boulard tellement énorme qu'il ne passe plus par les portes depuis 2015...  :Facepalm:  
Cela dit ici le problème, c'est que d'un côté il se permet de donner son avis alors que ça fait 10ans qu'ils bosse sur mewgenic, et de l'autre côté on a un gars qui sort de nulepart un jeu donc la qualité peut laisser à désirer, ou pas (enfin déjà le plot du jeu doit certainement laisser entre apercevoir la vérité). On peut comprendre que ça fasse chier les pro qui sont là depuis 20ans qu'un mec sorte un jeu sans réelle qualité et qui ajoute au bruit ambiant des sorties de jeux. Mais d'un autre côté, quand on a de la bouteille, il faut aussi savoir être bien veillant. Bref un non évènement. Et /r/gamedev est vraiment tourné marketing plus que dev jeu vidéos.

----------


## Grosnours

Oui, un non événement effectivement. 

En fait je ne comprends pas ce qui est rapporté ici de ce débat.
Je ne vois pas vraiment le tweet du gars ou le thread reddit comme des attaques sur le gamedev amateur de la part de pro jaloux, mais plutôt comme des facepalms face à des énormités annoncés avec un aplomb pour le moins prématuré. Quitte à manquer d'originalité, je vais rejoindre l'avis général des collègues et dire que oui, il faut commencer par des petits jeux et les finir. Et que non, recommander chaudement de se lancer dans de grands projets directs n'est pas l'idée du siècle. Un des argument principaux ici étant qu'il faut *finir* les choses. Gérer des deadlines, les influences externes. 

Maintenant si tu as envie du développement de jeu en pur dilettante, sans aucun autre objectif que ton amusement personnel, oui bien sur tu peux dans des projets aussi énormes que tu le souhaites. Mais il y a fort peu de chances que tu les finisses. Ce qui n'est pas grave, vu que tu codes pour coder. Mais tu codes pour faire un jeu, il faut le finir un jour, avec toutes les compromissions et sacrifices que cela demandera.

Quant à l'ambiance, on va dire que créer un jeu vidéo c'est vraiment difficile. Mais vraiment. Chaque petit problème est un potentiel _rabbit hole_ (comme on dirait outre Manche) sur lequel tu peux te retrouver à passer deux éternités pour le résoudre ou pour chercher la perfection. Donc quand tu vois un type qui débarque et qui conseille des trucs qui trivialisent le process, oui tu peux l'avoir un peu mauvaise. Cela ne me choque pas vraiment.

----------


## Molina

> Oui, un non événement effectivement. 
> 
> En fait je ne comprends pas ce qui est rapporté ici de ce débat.
> Je ne vois pas vraiment le tweet du gars ou le thread reddit comme des attaques sur le gamedev amateur de la part de pro jaloux, mais plutôt comme des facepalms face à des énormités annoncés avec un aplomb pour le moins prématuré. Quitte à manquer d'originalité, je vais rejoindre l'avis général des collègues et dire que oui, il faut commencer par des petits jeux et les finir. Et que non, recommander chaudement de se lancer dans de grands projets directs n'est pas l'idée du siècle. Un des argument principaux ici étant qu'il faut *finir* les choses. Gérer des deadlines, les influences externes. 
> 
> Maintenant si tu as envie du développement de jeu en pur dilettante, sans aucun autre objectif que ton amusement personnel, oui bien sur tu peux dans des projets aussi énormes que tu le souhaites. Mais il y a fort peu de chances que tu les finisses. Ce qui n'est pas grave, vu que tu codes pour coder. Mais tu codes pour faire un jeu, il faut le finir un jour, avec toutes les compromissions et sacrifices que cela demandera.
> 
> Quant à l'ambiance, on va dire que créer un jeu vidéo c'est vraiment difficile. Mais vraiment. Chaque petit problème est un potentiel _rabbit hole_ (comme on dirait outre Manche) sur lequel tu peux te retrouver à passer deux éternités pour le résoudre ou pour chercher la perfection. Donc quand tu vois un type qui débarque et qui conseille des trucs qui trivialisent le process, oui tu peux l'avoir un peu mauvaise. Cela ne me choque pas vraiment.


Parce qu'il y avait plusieurs thread dans la même veine. 

Pour te répondre : Je ne vois pas en quoi "finir " est pertinent du point de vue du pur amateur. C'est tout aussi absurde que de dire qu'un bon joueur doit finir ses jeux achetés. Le joueur, le peintre ou l'écrivain du dimanche... ben par définition, il n'a aucune deadline et aucune exigence particulière à satisfaire. C'est d'ailleurs le gros avantage d'être amateur : le niveau d'exigence à atteindre on l'a met soi même, sans considération de temps ni d'argent.  
Et le souci, c'est que tout tourne autour de la professionnalisation. Des conseils prodigués, des communautés... J'ai l'impression que les seuls qui ont compris que les amateurs étaient un marché tout à fait convenable, c'était les vendeurs d'assets. 

Et ce drama, il me rappelle qu'en fait, il n'y a pas vraiment de communauté d'amateurs de création de JV, comme il peut exister des clubs de création de fusées miniatures ou de construction de tour Eiffel en allumettes. Ou alors si ça existe (sur Paris ou site dédié) MP moi. Et je fais exprès de comparer la création de JV à la création de maquettes. Parce que... c'est vraiment comme ça que je le vis. À tel point que quand ma femme dit à ses amis que je crée un JV, j'ai l'impression d'être François Pignon. A partir de là, tu peux comprendre qu'un discours qui me dit qu'il faut absolument finir son projet m'étonne... Je ne pense que le monde ait besoin d'une énième maquette d'un mec qui a trop de temps libre. 

Et ça rejoint exactement ton dernier paragraphe.  Il y a vraiment un fossé entre les jeux auxquels un pro imagine et celui d'un amateur. Même si on part sur l'idée de copier un RDR 2, mais en mieux. Déjà, faudra toujours commencer par pousser un cube pour qu'il bouge. Et comme tout projet, il évoluera. Et, en vrai, ce n’est pas si si si grave si une feature a été implémentée sans optimisation à gros coup de chaussure (déjà que les pros le font...). 

Et, vraiment, ça commence à un peu me fatiguer ce discours ambiant de marche ou crève. Je pense sincèrement que ça empêche plein de gens à qui ça pourrait plaire de se jeter dans le grand bain et télécharger un logiciel de création de JV.

----------


## Sifr

Je plussoie à fond.
Je trouve bien ici l’esprit de ma démarche de dév.

Surtout que la pente d’une finition est tellement raide que ça peut cramer littéralement une personne à vouloir pousser un truc coûte que coûte qui va se faire laminer à tort ou à raison par des anonymes planqués sans aucune connaissance des contraintes...

Rien que cette fichue tourelle qui tire pas une fois sur cinquante pour une obscure raison sur mon joujou m’en ferait des nuits blanches si je devais en faire un truc publiable  ::): 

Mais le côté bricolage - réflexion - recherche de solution, là est le fun  ::lol::

----------


## squintik

> Pour te répondre : Je ne vois pas en quoi "finir " est pertinent du point de vue du pur amateur. C'est tout aussi absurde que de dire qu'un bon joueur doit finir ses jeux achetés. Le joueur, le peintre ou l'écrivain du dimanche... ben par définition, il n'a aucune deadline et aucune exigence particulière à satisfaire. C'est d'ailleurs le gros avantage d'être amateur : le niveau d'exigence à atteindre on l'a met soi même, sans considération de temps ni d'argent.


Pour reprendre une de tes comparaisons, imagine qu'un peintre amateur commence à chaque fois une toile, mais s'arrête après avoir préparé sa pallette, ou après avoir fait quelques traits sans jamais finir une peinture.
Bien sûr que "finir", c'est pertinent (et pas absurde) pour un amateur aussi, parce que ça lui permettra principalement 2 choses importantes :
- avoir l'expérience de toutes les étapes de création de son oeuvre, qui lui permettra de comprendre plein de choses (même sur les premières étapes) et donc de s'améliorer, d'évoluer. (le fait de devoir optimiser ou débugger un jeu vidéo te fera comprendre que ça aurait été plus intéressant d'organiser ton code autrement, d'utiliser d'autres techniques, etc...)
- pouvoir confronter sa création au public, au moins pour s'exposer à la critique (comme un peintre se rendra compte de ses conneries en montrant ses toiles à quelqu'un d'autre qui aura un regard frais) ... mais qui est encore plus important en jeu vidéo, vu que l'oeuvre n'existe que par l'intéraction avec ce public ... par la nature même du jeu vidéo.

*C'est conseillé de finir, parce que c'est très enrichissant.* C'est tout. (rien à voir avec la professionnalisation ou autre)

Ca veut pas dire qu'il faut insulter le peintre amateur qui veut couvrir une cathédrale entière pour sa première fresque, mais c'est logique de lui conseiller de déjà commencer par un petit bout de mur pour qu'il apprenne petit à petit les différentes techniques et réflexions qui vont avec, plutôt que de se lancer dans un chantier gigantesque qu'il n'a quasiment aucune chance de finir ... parce que avoir le bonheur de finir son oeuvre, de pouvoir la montrer finie à d'autres personnes, puis en recommencer une avec nos nouvelles connaissances, ça fait partie du plaisir de créer et de l'enrichissement qui va avec.




> Et ce drama, il me rappelle qu'en fait, il n'y a pas vraiment de communauté d'amateurs de création de JV, comme il peut exister des clubs de création de fusées miniatures ou de construction de tour Eiffel en allumettes. Ou alors si ça existe (sur Paris ou site dédié) MP moi. Et je fais exprès de comparer la création de JV à la création de maquettes. Parce que... c'est vraiment comme ça que je le vis. À tel point que quand ma femme dit à ses amis que je crée un JV, j'ai l'impression d'être François Pignon. A partir de là, tu peux comprendre qu'un discours qui me dit qu'il faut absolument finir son projet m'étonne... Je ne pense que le monde ait besoin d'une énième maquette d'un mec qui a trop de temps libre.


Il y a des milliers de "communautés d'amateurs de création de JV" (y en a un bout sur ce forum non ?  ::): ) ... et même si c'est quasi exclusivement online (sûrement en partie parce que les jeux vidéos sont tout bêtement numériques, et que les développeurs sont de toute façon ultra habitués au net), il y a aussi des assoc' qui font des évènements physiques pour les dev (à Lyon en tout cas ça existe, donc je suppose qu'à Paris aussi), il y a des conférences qui regroupent des amateurs de ça aussi, et ça parait pas si compliqué que ça de contacter des dev sur le net pour se rencontrer et en discuter non ? (bon, un peu plus ces temps-ci ...)
Si les communautés sur lesquelles tu traines te saoulent, regarde ailleurs, ou regarde pour des évènements physiques si c'est la violence potentielle des forums internet qui te bouffent. C'est pas le choix qui manque !




> Et, vraiment, ça commence à un peu me fatiguer ce discours ambiant de marche ou crève. Je pense sincèrement que ça empêche plein de gens à qui ça pourrait plaire de se jeter dans le grand bain et télécharger un logiciel de création de JV.


C'est possible que les communautés de dev de JV soient pas les plus bienveillantes du monde en général en comparaison d'autres domaines (c'est en lien avec une industrie gigantesque, c'est très anonyme vu que basé sur du online sans jamais voir la gueule des autres, c'est aussi très peuplé en général donc potentiellement frustrant de pas avoir d'attention contrairement à une douzaine de passionés qui discute en petit comité, ça peut vite accumuler des frustrations vu que ça reste des créations trèèèès longues, etc...), mais personnellement, sur les quelques communautés que j'ai connu ou que je survole de loin à l'occasion, j'ai croisé des tas de gens plein d'enthousiasme qui adoraient parler de leur passion et échanger leurs créations entre eux. Que ce soit quand je faisais du modding sur HL1 ou TF2, en faisant une game jam online ou à l'apéro dans des évènements de dev JV, j'ai pas eu l'impression que ça décourageait les gens globalement.

Bref, faut peut-être simplement se détendre du slip et moins trainer sur les reddit/twitter/etc.. gigantesques qui rassemblent des tonnes de personnes, et trouver des plus petites commu qui te correspondent mieux ?  ::):

----------


## Grosnours

Tout à fait d'accord avec chaque mot du poste de squintik.
Faire un jeu, c'est aussi les décisions difficiles liées au planning et deadlines incompressibles, le besoin obligatoire de finir ce qu'on a commencé dans peu ou prou tous les domaines, l'optimisation, le support utilisateur et le suivi moyen terme (au moins) du jeu que tu as produit. C'est globalement une expérience incroyablement fun et je suis tellement heureux de le faire depuis plus de 10 ans, mais je suis passé par des moments extraordinairement pénibles, déprimants, frustrants ou répétitifs aussi. C'est un package.

Encore une fois, si tu n'as pas envie de faire tout cela ce n'est pas du tout un souci. Peut-être que tu es quelqu'un de type "Pénélope", qui va faire et défaire ce que tu veux, ou alors tu veux coder uniquement ce qui te passionnes et les passions ne durent pas éternellement, ou tu veux toucher à tout sans trop approfondir, ou d'autres profils encore. Il n'y a aucun problème là-dedans. Mais tu ne va pas t'aventurer à filer des conseils pour bien faire un grand jeu non plus, tu es conscient de tes limites.
Si le thread originel que tu as linké a été mal accueilli, c'est tout à fait normal à mes yeux. J'ai réagi un peu pareil en le lisant. Cela ne veut pas dire que les "amateurs" (je ne suis *vraiment* pas fan du distinguo amateur/pro, mais ok) ne soient pas les bienvenus ou ne doivent pas poser des questions, mais seulement qu'il vaut mieux qu'ils ne racontent pas n'importe quoi parce qu'ils pensent avoir acquis une expérience universelle, différente de la sagesse commune. Parce que cela sera au détriment d'autres débutants qui les écouteront.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Surtout que la pente d’une finition est tellement raide que ça peut cramer littéralement une personne à vouloir pousser un truc coûte que coûte qui va se faire laminer à tort ou à raison par des anonymes planqués sans aucune connaissance des contraintes...


Tout à fait. Ce qui veut dire qu'il va peut-être falloir modifier la fonctionnalité, ou la technologie, ou encore autre chose. 




> Rien que cette fichue tourelle qui tire pas une fois sur cinquante pour une obscure raison sur mon joujou m’en ferait des nuits blanches si je devais en faire un truc publiable


Oui mais quel plaisir de ne plus jamais y penser si le bug est résolu. La certitude que ton truc est solide. Jusqu'à ce que quelqu'un d'autre découvre une faiblesse bien sur.  ::P: 
Parce qu'il y a un truc qui est absolument certains : vos softs sont buggés jusqu'à la moelle et même en utilisant des méthodes performantes de QA, rien ne bats le crowdsourcing ou le retour utilisateur. Les utilisateurs feront des trucs auxquels vous n'aurez jamais pensé, casseront vos jouets de la manière la plus impudente et scandaleuse possible. Ce qui permet d'ouvrir le capot et de découvrir une tonne de vices cachés.

Au final un jeu vidéo, amateur ou professionnel, c'est comme un œuvre d'art. Elle appartient au public et le retour des utilisateurs est essentiel. Si tu te fais descendre pour un de tes jeux tu es peut-être un artiste incompris, si c'est pour tous tes jeux et que personne n'aime ce que tu fais il y a peut-être un problème.




> Mais le côté bricolage - réflexion - recherche de solution, là est le fun


Design aussi. Mais le dev de jeu vidéo ce n'est pas que du fun non plus.

Ceci dit je hais le mot "fun" et je penses que jouer à un jeu vidéo ce n'est pas non plus que du fun (Skinner box, bonjour).

----------


## Grhyll

Perso du côté "indé pro" (ou pro en devenir, bref le côté "je fais un jeu sérieusement, avec pour ambition de le sortir"), je suis sans arrêt impressionné par la bienveillance et l'entraide, que ce soit en initiant le contact avec des devs en particulier, ou dans les communautés fermées avec tri à l'entrée. Par contre, je n'irai effectivement jamais traîner dans les communautés ouvertes, où selon moi un des gros problèmes, c'est les gens avec très peu d'expérience concrète mais qui pontifient sans fin sur des sujets qu'ils ne maîtrisent pas, peuvent se montrer méprisant ou hautains, bref la fameuse minorité vocale qui aime à pourrir l'ambiance et qu'on retrouve dans toutes les communautés consacrées à des sujets "mainstream" qui attirent beaucoup de gens avec un degré de passion variable. 
Le souci évidemment, c'est que les communautés fermées, ben c'est pas forcément évident d'y entrer. Dès qu'une communauté grandit trop, la modération devient plus compliquée, des personnes potentiellement pas bienveillantes s'y retrouvent, et ça devient forcément vite compliqué d'avoir une ambiance saine. 

Il n'y a aucun souci à vouloir créer un jeu vidéo en tant que hobby, sans souci de rentabilité ni même avec spécialement l'ambition de terminer son projet. Par contre, vu la quantité de gens qui font ça, c'est difficile d'offrir du support à toutes ces personnes, ça prend forcément beaucoup de temps. 
Il y a aussi le souci qu'on a d'un côté les gens qui font ça pour le plaisir, cherchent d'eux-mêmes des ressources, n'osent pas contacter les devs avec plus d'expérience ; et de l'autre des gens qui se sont laissés emballer par les quelques success-stories, viennent avec leur concept bancal, sont persuadés qu'ils vont faire des millions et cherchent à exploiter d'autres personnes pour réaliser leur idée, mais sans avoir aucune expérience de gestion de projet, de marketing, de game design, bref aucune idée de ce qu'il faut concrètement pour réaliser un projet commercial, et monopolisent facilement la conversation. Ca, honnêtement, c'est souvent une perte de temps de discuter avec eux, parce qu'ils ont lu trois articles qui allaient dans leur sens et sont persuadés de détenir la sacro sainte vérité (là aussi ça s'applique à bien plus que juste les communautés de game dev). 

Bref je sais pas trop où je vais avec ce message, à part que : la bienveillance est là, mais pas forcément dans les espaces publics saturés et pollués, et quand on fait ça en tant que pur hobby, ça peut être difficile de trouver les bonnes personnes pour nous consacrer du temps et des conseils, parce qu'on est nombreux, et ces personnes préféreraient investir leur temps dans des gens qui ont une vraie volonté de finir quelque chose. 
À titre personnel, j'ai déjà contacté plusieurs devs de nulle part, à froid, sur Twitter, pour des conseils spécifiques (et ces personnes étaient ciblées pour de bonnes raisons, c'était pas juste en mode complètement random), et j'ai reçu de l'aide au-delà de mes espérances les plus folles ; les devs ont une vraie volonté d'aider, je n'ai absolument jamais vu la moindre trace de "jalousie" ailleurs que chez des gens bercés d'illusion persuadés de détenir le concept ultime qui va les rendre millionnaires sans aucune stratégie derrière pour concrétiser ça. Et on est occasionnellement venus vers moi pour me demander de l'aide, et quand c'était justifié j'ai toujours répondu avec plaisir ; et quand c'était en mode "je veux me lancer dans Unity mais je sais pas quoi faire", je sais pas vraiment quoi répondre d'autre que "y a des tonnes de tutos en ligne", parce que ben... apprendre à maîtriser Unity en ayant comme support un random sur internet, ça semble vachement moins efficace qu'en suivant des tutos bien fichus à son propre rythme.

(Voilà je m'arrête là, j'essaie même pas de prouver quelque chose ou quoi, je partage juste mon vécu.)

----------


## Molina

> Pour reprendre une de tes comparaisons, imagine qu'un peintre amateur commence à chaque fois une toile, mais s'arrête après avoir préparé sa pallette, ou après avoir fait quelques traits sans jamais finir une peinture.
> Bien sûr que "finir", c'est pertinent (et pas absurde) pour un amateur aussi, parce que ça lui permettra principalement 2 choses importantes :
> - avoir l'expérience de toutes les étapes de création de son oeuvre, qui lui permettra de comprendre plein de choses (même sur les premières étapes) et donc de s'améliorer, d'évoluer. (le fait de devoir optimiser ou débugger un jeu vidéo te fera comprendre que ça aurait été plus intéressant d'organiser ton code autrement, d'utiliser d'autres techniques, etc...)
> - pouvoir confronter sa création au public, au moins pour s'exposer à la critique (comme un peintre se rendra compte de ses conneries en montrant ses toiles à quelqu'un d'autre qui aura un regard frais) ... mais qui est encore plus important en jeu vidéo, vu que l'oeuvre n'existe que par l'intéraction avec ce public ... par la nature même du jeu vidéo.


La discussion est plus riche que je ne le pensais. Donc je vais vous répondre par petit bout. 

En théorie, je comprends. En pratique, si je continue à faire le distinguo "amateur/pro" c'est que foncièrement les objectifs sont radicalement différents. Je vois certains amateurs faire des jeux... mais... genre au concept même, avant la première ligne de code, c'est pas ma came et je pense que ça sera la came de quasiment personne.  J'en vois certains, en vrai leur but, c'est faire mumuse avec le logiciel. D'autres de jouer à la poupée. Ou alors de  jouer à minecraft boosté aux hormones. Ou alors comme expression de leurs émotions les plus profonds et personnelles. Autrement dit, ils font un jeu faute d'un autre terme (expérience interactive ?), mais pour "jouer" ou alors pour un autre média. Il y a un allemand que je suis (du verbe suivre) de loin sur Youtube et ... au départ il voulait faire un GTA (mais en mieux). Et au fur et à mesure de son parcours, il s'est pris de passion pour l'animation. Du coup il utilise l'UE4 pour faire des vidéos, des clips. Le "but" de son jeu, c'est de découvrir de nouvelles animations chopées sur Maximo dans une ville construite à partir d'un pack Synty. C'est tout autant un jeu "infini" et vachement ambitieux, que pas vraiment un jeu, qu'un petit jeu (parce qu'au final, l'aspect technique est réduit à peau de chagrin). Et le tout en partant du concept impossible de créer un GTA-like. 

Et à partir de là, tu as toute la gamme. Des gens qui font papillonner de petits projets en petit projet sans finir, parce qu'ils veulent juste s'amuser sur la physique, les shaders. Genre en mode demo technique. Puis de l'autre côté, des gens qui restent sur un projet parce qu'ils y sentent bien et construisent sur l'acquis. 

Dans ce cadre "l'évolution" est questionnable, car ton meilleur public c'est le créateur lui-même. Et c'est pour cette raison que parfois je trouve qu'on ne parle pas du tout la même langue et que le contexte fait tout. Souvent les gamins (ou les grands) qui disent "je veux faire GTA" ils disent "je veux faire MON GTA", et je trouve ça... bien. Parce qu'en vrai, ces gens vont s'émerveiller à leur premier cube qui bouge et vont l'appeler "Trevor" et ça sera le meilleur jeu du monde, parce qu'ils l'ont fait eux même. 




> Ça ne veut pas dire qu'il faut insulter le peintre amateur qui veut couvrir une cathédrale entière pour sa première fresque, mais c'est logique de lui conseiller de déjà commencer par un petit bout de mur pour qu'il apprenne petit à petit les différentes techniques et réflexions qui vont avec, plutôt que de se lancer dans un chantier gigantesque qu'il n'a quasiment aucune chance de finir ... parce que avoir le bonheur de finir son oeuvre, de pouvoir la montrer finie à d'autres personnes, puis en recommencer une avec nos nouvelles connaissances, ça fait partie du plaisir de créer et de l'enrichissement qui va avec.


Je ne traîne pas trop avec les dessinateurs, mais il me semble que ce n'est pas un conseil  de commencer "petit". La technique, oui, oui par contre. À la rigueur, dans le milieu littéraire, où justement des mecs veulent faire leur épopée en 10 tomes. Mais j'en parlais justement avec ma femme hier (elle a déjà publié donc légitimité +++) et si tu veux les retours sont plus apaisés en face de ce genre ambition. Parce qu'en vrai, certains écrivent dans leur coin sans volonté de publication. Parfois, c'est même aussi éphémère que sur un forum de roleplay et n'est lu que par 5 habitués. Le conseil de commencer "petit, par une petite nouvelle, puis un seul roman", commence à poindre surtout quand le mec affirme sa volonté d'être publié chez Gallimard, où là forcément... y'a un cadre bien défini, avec une formalisation et une qualité à atteindre. 

Mais globalement, il y a plus une volonté de démocratiser l'écriture, n'importe comment, tant qu'ils écrivent. Puis après selon les appétits de chacun de se formaliser aux techniques d'écriture. Enfin... comme tout passe-temps en fait ce n'est pas original.

----------


## Sifr

Y’a tellement de bouquins qui sont sortis en one shot sans passer par la case d’apprentissage, que le fait de proposer de commencer « petit » c’est juste brider certaines choses.

Vive l’apprentissage progressif, mais il peut aussi se faire sur les cendres de toutes les ambitions avortées.
Ça forme tout aussi vite si la volonté est là.

----------


## Molina

> Y’a tellement de bouquins qui sont sortis en one shot sans passer par la case d’apprentissage, que le fait de proposer de commencer « petit » c’est juste brider certaines choses.
> 
> Vive l’apprentissage progressif, mais il peut aussi se faire sur les cendres de toutes les ambitions avortées.
> Ça forme tout aussi vite si la volonté est là.


Je ne sais pas si c'est plus rapide ou non. Je sais que, personnellement, essayer de me former (et j'avais tout à découvrir, le code ET le coté artistique) sur des types de jeux qui ne m'intéressent pas en temps normal... Ben... je me serais mis au dessin (pour finalement râler car il faut faire des cubes  ::ninja:: ). 

D'ailleurs, ce qui est drôle, c'est qu'avec le recul, les idées de petits jeux qui pourraient m’intéresser à faire et à jouer arrivent que maintenant. Genre tout ce qui est jeu incrémental, je pense qu'il y a des trucs hyper simples et vraiment cool à faire de mon point de vue. C'est le genre de truc que je garde en tête au cas où justement, ce jeu me saoule et/ou mon public cible (ma femme) le déteste.

----------


## Grhyll

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que, à moins d'être vraiment dans un esprit où on veut au plus vite faire des trucs commercialisables, le plus important dans ses premiers projets (et les suivants), c'est d'y être investi. Mieux vaut un truc un peu gros qu'on aime de tout son petit coeur qu'un projet modeste mais dont on se fiche pas mal. On apprendra "plus vite" à rythme de travail égal sur un petit projet fini, mais si la motivation n'est pas là pour avancer dessus avec un peu de régularité, been au final on apprendra moins vite.
(Après faut juste pas non plus porter d’œillères et se lancer dans un projet impossible en espérant faire des millions trois mois plus tard. Ou faut être prêt à réviser ses ambitions ^^')

----------


## Molina

J'ai un peu rien foutu depuis la nouvelle année, mais je suis content de mes effets de lumières (parce que les bougies scintillent, mais ça ne se voit pas en photo... Par contre, ça bouffe un max de FPS). 



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Sifr

Un petit pas pour le dév, un grand pas pour la satisfaction...

Faut savoir se contenter de peu.
Aujourd’hui après un peu de latence, j’ai rouvert Unity suite à un cramage en règle sur une trop longue requête SQL... donc zéro chance de faire quoique ce soit de potable.
Et miracle, sans raison, la lumière fut là... me montrant que cela faisait six mois que je cherchais pourquoi les unités que je spawnais ne tiraient pas quand les unités construites le faisaient sans problème... une bête activation du nav agent alors que le composant weapon ne peut tirer que si il est inactif... c’est beau d’être aussi aveugle.

Vive le dév, vive l’unité  ::lol::

----------


## Molina

> Un petit pas pour le dév, un grand pas pour la satisfaction...
> 
> Faut savoir se contenter de peu.
> Aujourd’hui après un peu de latence, j’ai rouvert Unity suite à un cramage en règle sur une trop longue requête SQL... donc zéro chance de faire quoique ce soit de potable.
> Et miracle, sans raison, la lumière fut là... me montrant que cela faisait six mois que je cherchais pourquoi les unités que je spawnais ne tiraient pas quand les unités construites le faisaient sans problème... une bête activation du nav agent alors que le composant weapon ne peut tirer que si il est inactif... c’est beau d’être aussi aveugle.
> 
> Vive le dév, vive l’unité


Ah bah ça ouai, faut savoir se contenter de peu. 
Ma grande révélation, c'était par exemple l'habillage du terrain. Au départ, en regardant les jeux, je me suis dit "lol suffit de mettre des cailloux partout et quelques arbres et hop". Ben, rien que foutre les cailloux, c'est long. Du coup, je fais ça pour me détendre, mais si on veut pas que ça (trop) soit répétitif, ben en vrai, c'est un art de placer des cailloux. Respect à ceux qui le fond encore à la main.

----------


## deathdigger

> Je ne sais pas si c'est plus rapide ou non. Je sais que, personnellement, essayer de me former (et j'avais tout à découvrir, le code ET le coté artistique) sur des types de jeux qui ne m'intéressent pas en temps normal... Ben... je me serais mis au dessin (pour finalement râler car il faut faire des cubes ). 
> 
> D'ailleurs, ce qui est drôle, c'est qu'avec le recul, les idées de petits jeux qui pourraient m’intéresser à faire et à jouer arrivent que maintenant. Genre tout ce qui est jeu incrémental, je pense qu'il y a des trucs hyper simples et vraiment cool à faire de mon point de vue. C'est le genre de truc que je garde en tête au cas où justement, ce jeu me saoule et/ou mon public cible (ma femme) le déteste.


Si t'as l'ambition de faire un "grand" projet, rien ne t'empêche de faire des "petits" jeux en même temps. Ça te fait faire une pause, ça te permet d'explorer de nouvelles choses sans le risque de péter ton jeu principal, etc.

----------


## Molina

C'est bientôt un an de topic, j'aimerais faire un bilan, qui est mitigé. 
J'ai eu un début d'année 2021 assez difficile pour redémarrer. Manque d'idées, flemmes... Au final je n'ai écris que 11k mots, fait que 22 "PNJ" et que 4 quêtes.  Il y a 4 monstres différents (animés, avec "IA") quelques implémentations d'armes (beaucoup de lames courtes, me demandez pas pourquoi), 3 donjons vraiment complets (mais il manque tout le remplissage d'item). Et je ne suis pas certain que les dialogues soient fluides...

Hier, j'ai failli abandonner le projet. Pour je ne sais quel raison, mes coroutines refusaient de marcher, j'avais des problèmes d'UI... alors j'ai résolu ces soucis, mais je n'ai aucune idée d'où ça provenait. Le build précédant marche comme sur des roulettes et j'ai rien touché entre temps qui pourrait expliquer ces dysfonctionnements. Ca m'a fait vraiment péter un câble. Surtout que pour une raison qui m'échappe... mon interface fait vraiment amateur. Elle ne répond pas à la seconde, il y a un léger temps de latence, il y a quelques bugs de sélection qui m'énerve... Mais c'est ma faute. Il y a encore deux-trois trucs que je voudrais rajouter avant de stabiliser l'UI et l'améliorer. 

Ce qui me limite, c'est vraiment faire les objets. C'est long et un peu chiant, mais faut vraiment que je fasse une razzia de tous les collectibles dont j'aurais besoin. Je les fais au fil de l'eau, mais ça interrompt vraiment le flow. Parfois j'ai l'asset, mais je peux pas le mettre dans l'environnement parce que je dois le définir en tant qu'objet (lui trouver un prix, un poids voire une fonction..). 

La pause de début d'année a vraiment été trop longue. Et je pense que je me suis trop étalé. Alors c'est "bien" aussi, j'ai 3 environnements de donjons différents déjà, donc par la suite ça ira plus vite. Mais le corolaire, c'est qu'il y a des trous partout. C'est un peu comme l'environnement. Il y a 39 "tiles". Et c'est assez relou à les remplir de biomes avec le système de hiérarchie que j'ai mis en place. 

Bon. On s'y remet. J''vais faire le plein d'objets divers, de consommables, des armes et des armures. Une fois que c'est calé, j'aurais une idée plus précise de la progression du joueur et j'espère que ça ira mieux.  Malgré tout, je pense avoir une base assez solide, faut juste que j'arrive à densifier l'environnement. 




Spoiler Alert! 



2020 :

2021 : 

Les diamants, c'est juste des donjons pour me repérer rapidement.

----------


## Sifr

Il te manque sans doute aussi une fin qui justifie tous ces efforts.

Tu as dit que tu le mettais en place pour ton usage « familial »

Tu apprends plein de trucs mais est ce que c’est suffisamment porteur pour aller au bout ?
Où est ce que tu places le curseur de la finition ?

Tous ces dévs ça reste un gouffre à temps : si ça s’alimente par la passion - pourquoi pas - mais si c’est juste parce qu’à un moment on se dit «  il faut » ça vaut sans doute le coup de réduire le périmètre pour se faire un truc qu’on peut pousser plus aisément.

----------


## Molina

Tu as raison. Après, c'est en parallèle d'un potentiel changement professionnel, qui pour le coup me botte vachement beaucoup. Et à coté de ce boulot, faire un "jeu" est un peu vain. D'un autre coté, j'ai envie de faire un "truc" qui me ressemble. 
Et le covid, commence à peser. Autant au départ, c'était une bonne opportunité pour mettre un coup de pression, autant maintenant... L'ambiance sent vraiment le renfermé. 

Bref, après je ne te cache pas que je suis un peu déçu de voir qu'en 1 an, ça a très peu avancé, selon mes standards.

----------


## Sifr

De ma propre expérience, j'ai commencé à bidouillé mon truc en 2018 mais je partais de zéro, et j'ai trainé comme ça jusqu'en 2019 où j'ai finalement codé toutes les bases pour le plaisir du codage parce que cela faisait un bon bout de temps que j'avais pas remis les pieds dans du code.

Au final ça m'a rodé les neurones pour les tâches du boulot réel où j'ai dû enchainer les lignes de python pour de l'automatisation  ::): 

Et derrière j'ai réellement réattaquer le truc qu'en 2020 pendant la période premier confinement faute d'avoir quelque chose à faire de concret.
J'ai foncé et en cinq mois j'ai presque tout mis en place y compris mes designs etc...

J'ai flotté à partir de septembre - changement de filière côté boulot. J'ai laissé dans un coin le "truc"  :;): 
Et puis finalement là je le reprends j'y ajoute un capture the flag, je remet des effets, j'ajoute les carriers, le design des maps plus facile, ... ça me vide la tête quand je sature de faire du code *paradoxe inside*

En pratique je le bidouille pour le fun, y'aurait sans doute matière à forcer un an de taf et en faire un vrai STR vendable mais faute de multi (trop pénible à gérer), campagne trop lourde à mettre en oeuvre (j'ai pondu des campagnes amateur pour starcraft 1 et j'avais tous les outils de l'éditeur vachement carrés, c'est vieux mais la validation m'avait quand même saoulé après une trentaine de missions), sans compter la création de maps(marrant mais relou au possible pour faire un truc joli et pourtant j'en ai fait quelques dizaines sur certains STR) je connais les limites de ce genre de choses - sans compter le débugging qui tue  ::ninja:: 

Sans compter que le temps investi vs le temps d'un boulot réel pour le gain associé - un gros lol

Donc ça revient un peu au même que toi - si tu veux pas en faire un jeu vendable, et que c'est pour le côté cool, ça change pas grand chose de faire des trucs de temps en temps. 
A la cool pas de limite.  ::): 

Mais si l'objectif c'est de s'en sortir pour l'aspect de finir le truc avec la satisfaction du IT'S DONE et on passe à autre chose, ça peut être très usant et lâcher l'affaire suffisamment tôt évite des déconvenues.
Surtout comme tu l'indiques si tu sens ne pas avancer aussi vite que tu le penserais - et que c'est un critère remarquable pour ton avancement.

----------


## Molina

Je pense que ça doit exister la charge mentale dans le gamedev'. 
J'ai fini le streaming des zones, ça marche comme sur des roulettes. J'ai un peu galéré pour le navmesh, mais au final, sur internet il y avait un navmesh dynamique qui marche plus ou moins correctement. 
J'ai fait mon "sort" de lévitation. On peut donc voler. Et donc on peut nager ! C'est tout bête, mais je procrastinais vraiment cette feature. Du coup, on vole sous la flotte. J'ai pas encore implémenté de filtre par contre. Et je me demande s'il y a un moyen simple pour remplacer tous les sons du jeu pour les rendre étouffés.   

Et du coup, ben je me sens plus libre sur mon jeu. Déjà, avant, je commençais avoir 40 FPS* en extérieur quand je commençais à regarder une zone un peu trop chargée en caillou. Maintenant, j'ai du 120 fermes (avec quelques ralentissements en cas de chargement d'une grosse zone. Mais bon. Hein. Et il y a du clipping aussi, faudra que je le cache avec un brouillard de guerre  ::ninja:: ). Là, je peux vraiment y aller comme une mule en termes d'asset sur une même zone, mais également en termes d'agent. Pour l'instant, je suis à 300m de rayon. Et je peux encore jouer avec le frustum culling si vraiment j'exagère avec une zone en particulier. D'autant plus que mon streaming est à la sauvage. Toute la zone de 100 m² de contenu est chargée en une fois. Même les petits objets. Alors je fais ça par souci d'organisation, mais je reviendrais peut-être sur cette décision. 

Du coup voilà, je suis plutôt à l'aise maintenant, je peux vraiment implanter comme je veux sans devoir penser forcément à l'optimisation. Et c'est plutôt cool.


*Mon PC fait tourner Cyberpunk 77 à 60 FPS avec RTX.

----------


## Molina

Je suis pas peu fier de ces deux bâtiments. 

Bon, après tout n'est pas rose. Je vois bien que j'ai du mal à construire en hauteur, tout est ennuyeusement plat dans cette deuxième ville. C'est à travailler.

----------


## Sifr

Des bâtiments en hauteur ou des bâtiments à plusieurs étages ?

Côté hauteur avec pas grand chose, la ville de My time at Portia est pas mal, elle joue juste sur de l’élévation de terrain et cela la rend bien en verticalité par exemple.

----------


## LDiCesare

C'est très joli, oui.
Ta ville manque surtout de fenêtres à ses maisons à mon avis.
Après, la verticalité pour le plaisir de faire dans la hauteur, ça m'a jamais trop intéressé, donc faut voir ce que ça donne du point de vue du joueur surtout. Si tu es dans les rues, ça sert probablement pas à grand'chose de t'embêter à mettre de la hauteur. Au contraire, si tu vois les toits depuis le seul bâtiment en hauteur, ça aura plus de gueule.

----------


## Grosnours

Attention je vais être un peu critique.  ::ninja:: 

A quel distance est-ce que le joueur verra tes bâtiments ?
Est-ce que tu utilises bien des textures pour la plupart de tes bâtiments ? (briques, colonnes, poutres)
Est-ce que tu as des normal maps et des emissives maps sur tes matériels ou c'est uniquement un albedo ?
Tes maisons "standard" ont combien de triangles ?

Ton palais et ton église vikings sont bien réussis mais globalement je dirais que tes bâtiments manquent un peu de "volume". On a l'impression que ce sont des cubes peints, tu pourrais obtenir un résultat bien plus organique avec un peu de travail sur les meshs et les textures.

----------


## Sifr

> Attention je vais être un peu critique. 
> 
> A quel distance est-ce que le joueur verra tes bâtiments ?
> Est-ce que tu utilises bien des textures pour la plupart de tes bâtiments ? (briques, colonnes, poutres)
> Est-ce que tu as des normal maps et des emissives maps sur tes matériels ou c'est uniquement un albedo ?
> Tes maisons "standard" ont combien de triangles ?
> 
> Ton palais et ton église vikings sont bien réussis mais globalement je dirais que tes bâtiments manquent un peu de "volume". On a l'impression que ce sont des cubes peints, tu pourrais obtenir un résultat bien plus organique avec un peu de travail sur les meshs et les textures.


Je te remercie pas  ::ninja:: 

A cause de ta remarque sur ses bâtiments, j'ai voulu tester un truc sur mes propres modèles et finalement en ayant trouvé un exporter parfait de Magika vers Blender, j'ai récupéré l'effet métallique qui me manquait sur mes bâtiments.
Surtout qu'avec le smooth vertex je fais disparaitre en grand partie les arêtes arides de Magika.
Du coup je suis bon pour me coltiner une cinquantaine de modèles à passer à la moulinette pour les rendre plus crédibles...  ::cry:: 

C'est trop bien en rendu sous le HDRP  :Bave: 
Mais c'est chiant à faire  ::XD::

----------


## Molina

> Je te remercie pas 
> 
> A cause de ta remarque sur ses bâtiments, j'ai voulu tester un truc sur mes propres modèles et finalement en ayant trouvé un exporter parfait de Magika vers Blender, j'ai récupéré l'effet métallique qui me manquait sur mes bâtiments.
> Surtout qu'avec le smooth vertex je fais disparaitre en grand partie les arêtes arides de Magika.
> Du coup je suis bon pour me coltiner une cinquantaine de modèles à passer à la moulinette pour les rendre plus crédibles... 
> 
> C'est trop bien en rendu sous le HDRP 
> Mais c'est chiant


Je procrastine pour répondre à Grosnours (et je vous remercie pour vos réponses d'ailleurs) parce que c'est exactement ce que je me suis dit "oui mais... faut que je retouche à tout  :Emo: ". 
Après, c'est le rendu moteur. Pour donner un peu de volume, j'ai également mis du post-processing et un peu de grain (et rien que ça... ça améliore le rendu). Mais je reste conscient que pour un travail de pro, ouai.. faut s'amuser avec les normal maps, et donc faire des UV nickel, ce que j'ai tendance à ne pas faire.  :^_^: 

J'ai tablé sur du 300 m (sans frustum culling et sans LOD) en distance d'affichage.  Après, j'ai pris en compte ta remarque, Gronours, pour certaines pierres taillées sur surface plane, et c'est vrai que c'est mieux. Faudra que j'harmonise, mais, effectivement, c'est plus classe.

----------


## Sifr

C’est pour ça que soloter en dév c’est un peu limitant côté modèles… ok y’a les assets mais faire un truc qui correspond à la vision perso, c’est chaud de tout faire sans un artiste dédié à maltraiter…

Et quand ça a de gueule c’est quand encore plus satisfaisant pour justifier le fait de passer X heures à dév les coulisses.

----------


## Grosnours

Je vous explique ma journée de travail en ce moment : je prends un modèle, je l'exporte dans Blender, je remappe toutes les UV pour coller à mon atlas de texture (alias le matériel unique). Parfois il faut faire un peu de fusion de mesh (via MeshBaker) quand on fait du composite de divers objets.
Une fois que tous les candidats sont prêts, je fusionne leur meshs pour obtenir mes bâtiments upgradables.
Si le compte de triangles est trop élevés, je retourne vers mes modèles de la première phase et j'essaie via un crusheur de mesh (j'utilise Mantis) de réduire les comptes de triangles. Puis il faut passer dans Blender pour lisser tout cela parce que Mantis est vraiment brutal (mais efficace) quand il écrase du mesh. Puis je retourne à la phase de fusion.
Une fois le bâtiment upgradable obtenu, il faut passer par Blender pour être sur que tous les différents éléments d'upgrades sont bien liés à un matériel différent *et que tous les matériels sont bien dans l'ordre* (essentiel si tu veux faire les upgrade sous Unity via code).
Puis ensuite tu peux exporter le bâtiment vers Unity, mais de préférence avec 4-6 variations de couleurs, en modifiant l'UV à chaque fois.

Puis tu recommences tout le process pour les autres batiments du même type.

Puis tu recommences tout le process pour tous les types de batiments, dont il existe une petite centaine...  ::P: 

Cela me prend des semaines et des semaines de boulot mais c'est indispensable pour l'optimisation des choses. Sans compter que c'est tellement plus propre. Par contre j'ai régulièrement envie de me tirer une balle, oui c'est sur.  ::lol:: 
Je voulais donc partager mon bonheur avec vous.  ::trollface:: 

Pour optimiser, essayer toujours d'utiliser autant que possible le même shader (ou le moins de shaders possibles) puis le même matériel (ou le moins de matos possible) et ensuite on peut se lancer dans les optimisations classiques (Static, GPUInstancing, etc).



EDIT : J'oubliais ! Si je veux vraiment bien faire les choses de manière pérennes, il faut que je prenne les modèles obtenus puis que je les dégrade au moins une fois pour obtenir un LOD plus lointain, puis je fais un imposteur pour le LOD le plus lointain.
EDIT 2 : J'oubliais encore ! Comme j'ai le jour/nuit, il faut que je prenne chacun des modèles finaux et que je les illumine à la pogne puis que j'enregistre toute la lightmap dans leur prefab (les fameux baked prefabs). Le tout avec Bakery bien sur, pas à la pogne mais cela fait un travail de dingue malgré tout. Joie !  ::lol::

----------


## Sifr

Tu es payé pour ça donc tu as pas le droit d’avoir d’état d’âmes  ::trollface:: 

Blague mise à part, quand j’ai commencé je me demandais bien combien de temps il me faudrait pour faire des modèles suffisamment potables pour pas me dégouter d’avoir un rendu moisi en comparaison des jeux « commerciaux ».
En gros aujourd’hui pour mon besoin je sors un bâtiment en 2 heures et une unité en 1h avec ce workflow magika > blender > unity > parametrage dans le jeu.

L’import que je viens d’introduire via Blender me prend 10 min.

Ca permet de pas trop consommer de temps sur ce hobby… du coup en migration je vais quand même y consacrer quelques heures au fil de l’eau jusqu’à fin aout. Mais ça vaut vraiment le coup.

----------


## Molina

I did it. 

Samedi, à 20h, je me suis dit "tiens si on faisait le système de champs de vision, avec raycast et tout". Au départ, mes PNJ checkaient à chaque frame la distance entre eux et le joueur. Donc je regarde une vidéo de Sebastien Lague. Trop facile, en 15 minutes il explique ô combien c'est facile. Et c'est vraiment complètement facile, ça marche au premier coup. 

Du coup, dimanche, naïf que je suis, je fusionne ce système avec le système de combat pour donner un truc du style "moi voir, moi taper, moi pas voir, moi te chercher". La grosse galère. Ça ne marchait pas, ça buguait, ça donnait des trucs improbables (des PNJ qui se téléportaient, qui me poursuivaient jusqu'à fin fond de l'univers). J'ai vraiment pété un câble et j'ai abandonné. 

Aujourd'hui, je recommence, en 20 minutes c'est plié.  :<_<: 
Mais du coup, ça m'a permis de faire un peu de ménage. Voilà, plus simple de rajouter des comportements. Plus simple de rajouter d'autres cibles que le joueur si besoin. Et j'ai une bonne base pour faire un système de discrétion alors que ça m'a toujours paru compliqué. 

Je suis joie, c'est une grosse étape pour moi.

----------


## Molina

Ca fait quasi 1 an dis donc. 

Donc, j'ai un peu bossé sur le jeu. Mais j'ai changé de boulot, j'ai changé de ville, donc ça faisait bien 8 mois que je n'avais pas touché au projet. Puis je me suis mis en tête que si j'ai changé de vie autant changé de moteur, alors j'ai essayé Unreal Engine 5 avec du Ray tracing, ça rendait pas moche mais ça faisait bizarre sur du low poly comme ça. Donc fallait bien retexturer tous mes assets. J'avais trouvé une technique pas si bête, qui était de prendre des tableaux libres de droits (il y a un musée néerlandais qui a numérisé toutes ses œuvres) et d'utiliser des bouts de tableaux. Ca rendait plutôt bien, un peu du style de The Long Dark mais c'était un peu long. Et j'ai réalisé que je devais recoder tout un système d'inventaire, d'IA en C++, et j'ai lâché l'affaire. 

Puis il y a une semaine ou deux, en rejouant à Cave of Qud je me suis dit que le plus simple après tout... c'était de faire un rogue like. Alors j'ai installé la dernière version d'unity, j'ai commencé à faire des sprites genre un mur et un PNJ, et ça rendait bien, c'est relativement rapide de faire une sprite de 16*32 (et en pratique, je peux même en faire pendant le boulot si je m'ennuie), le tour par tour est moins compliqué que je l'imaginais ... mais... Mais faire de la génération procédurale m'intéressait pas. Et du rogue like sans procédural c'est quasiment du JRPG. Et là, ça m'est venu comme ça, j'ai eu plein d'idées de niveau en 3D que je ne pourrais jamais faire en sprite. 

Et je crois que ça a débloqué un truc. Le truc qui me bloquait, c'était que je n'avais pas la cathédrale, les PNJ, les armes, les...  que j'imaginais donc l'idée de me taper toute une semaine de modélisation me hantait. Et mettre des placeholders, je sais pas, ça m'était inconcevable. 

Donc voilà, je suis reviendu. J'ai fait toute la map (le terrain). J'ai mis mes placeholders avec les assets que j'avais et en fait ça rend déjà très bien, je suis en train de refaire un niveau dont je commence à être assez fier en termes d'ambiance (un donjon un peu absurde... un peu comme la guilde des voleurs dans BG2 pour ceux qui s'en souviennent), j'ai codé quelques interactions d'ambiance (allumer un robinet, allumer un gramophone avec de la musique des année 20 libre de droit), j'ai codé le lancé de grenade qui fait des dégats, ça collait pas avec le design des combats (qui sont très rapprochés du joueur) donc ça ne provoque plus de dégats au joueur , les rats peuvent maintenant provoquer la leptospirose, boire de l'alcool ne fait pour l'instant rien à part rendre l'écran psychédélique...

Bref, j'ai été efficace et j'ai même implémenté des trucs que j'avais en tête qui traînaient depuis le début du projet. J'ai un peu changé de méthode de travail, maintenant je liste ce que je dois travailler au lieu d'y aller en mode yolo (même si je bosse encore en mode yolo). Étrangement, attaquer plein de partis différente au lieu de me dire "tu dois finir ceci avant de passer à autre" fait que ... je travaille plus (contrairement à mon travail de tous les jours où je suis plutôt mono-tâche).

Bref, le plus important c'est que je recommence à m'amuser avec le projet.

----------


## war-p

Rogue liké veut pas dire aléatoire  ::P: 
Regarde dead rising  :;):

----------


## LDiCesare

Ah si, rogue like ça veut dire aléatoire. Enfin, c'est le premier des 5 critères de l'interprétation de Berlin... Mais maintenant on utilise ce terme pour dire n'importe quoi.

----------

